# Tipping policy, Just How Did Uber do it?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

If you go back and look at my posts, I used to defend Uber. I was still New and was brainwashed that tips were included. Once I learned the truth, it was painful and felt like a friend was stabbing you in the gut with a sharp object. Disgusting.

I mean what I thinking? What were we all thinking? A 20 percent tip was included in the 4 dollar ride. Yea right.

This is morally bankrupt. Doing these 5 dollar rides in the city with all the traffic and potholes. NO TIP. Tips are included!

Look. We may never win this battle. But it disgusts me how some of you don't even want to stand up for justice. Let's stand up for something. And I don't know how. But o know that getting paid peanuts with no tips, tips being discouraged is morally bankrupt. 
And I don't like at all what's happened with our thinking society. People becoming heartless. All the tippers have a special spot in heaven in my book.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Look. We may never win this battle. But it disgusts me how some of you don't even want to stand up for justice. Let's stand up for something.


No I don't want to stand up for "justice" because I have better and more productive things to do with my life and time.

Uber is a business model, similar to other "gig economy" jobs, that you're not going to change - which is people outbidding each other to supply service at the lowest rates. Focus on bettering yourself, explore other revenue streams and ultimately get a better/more stable job.

Accept Uber for what it is, and drive peak times and for high rates (read very specific times of day, location, or specific days). I actually enjoy being able to "cherry pick" a few nice rides per week, or 1-3 nice rides a day. But I recognize how tenuous the model is, hot little control I have over it - so the day it ends or evaporates so be it.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Stand tall. Don't think small. Don't get your back up against the wall.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> If you go back and look at my posts, I used to defend Uber. I was still New and was brainwashed that tips were included. Once I learned the truth, it was painful and felt like a friend was stabbing you in the gut with a sharp object. Disgusting.
> 
> I mean what I thinking? What were we all thinking? A 20 percent tip was included in the 4 dollar ride. Yea right.
> 
> ...


Don't like it? work somewhere else.

As you drive, you are helping fund evil empire of Uber! I want the money, so I drive.

Uber do what Uber do.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> Don't like it? work somewhere else.
> 
> As you drive, you are helping fund evil empire of Uber! I want the money, so I drive.
> 
> Uber do what Uber do.


I'm so glad you're proud of that. Enjoy that .90/mile rate.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber doesn't owe us anything. I'm grateful for the opportunity it offers. If we find a better opportunity we can take it.

Tips are not included in the agreement the passengers have with the driver. Tips are merely optional gifts. Some passengers with reading comprehension issues may think they are including a tip when they are not. While Uber started with a no tip platform, what they have right now is basically the passengers just being too ignorant to understand what is going on or to know that policies have changed.

I like it when a person can tip because they want to, but I don't think people should feel like they have to. It allows the base service to be affordable to those with less money while those with more money can pay more for it if they want to.

When everyone feels like they have to tip then people have to worry about how much is an appropriate amount. It would be better to just charge more for the upfront fare and pay the drivers more out of that than create a mandatory tipping culture I think. 

Every tip should be because the passenger wanted to give the driver a gift.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

105398 said:


> No I don't want to stand up for "justice" because I have better and more productive things to do with my life and time.
> 
> Uber is a business model, similar to other "gig economy" jobs, that you're not going to change - which is people outbidding each other to supply service at the lowest rates. Focus on bettering yourself, explore other revenue streams and ultimately get a better/more stable job.
> 
> Accept Uber for what it is, and drive peak times and for high rates (read very specific times of day, location, or specific days). I actually enjoy being able to "cherry pick" a few nice rides per week, or 1-3 nice rides a day. But I recognize how tenuous the model is, hot little control I have over it - so the day it ends or evaporates so be it.


Even if I have a better paying job, my views won't change. It's not all about me but society.



entrep1776 said:


> Don't like it? work somewhere else.
> 
> As you drive, you are helping fund evil empire of Uber! I want the money, so I drive.
> 
> Uber do what Uber do.


You don't understand do you? I said it's not all about ME only. Go head and keep getting abused.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Uber doesn't owe us anything. I'm grateful for the opportunity it offers. If we find a better opportunity we can take it.
> 
> Tips are not included in the agreement the passengers have with the driver. Tips are merely optional gifts. Some passengers with reading comprehension issues may think they are including a tip when they are not. While Uber started with a no tip platform, what they have right now is basically the passengers just being too ignorant to understand what is going on or to know that policies have changed.
> 
> ...


Well, if you enjoy pay decreases at a moments notice, then Uber is definitely for you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Uber doesn't owe us anything. I'm grateful for the opportunity it offers. If we find a better opportunity we can take it.
> 
> Tips are not included in the agreement the passengers have with the driver. Tips are merely optional gifts. Some passengers with reading comprehension issues may think they are including a tip when they are not. While Uber started with a no tip platform, what they have right now is basically the passengers just being too ignorant to understand what is going on or to know that policies have changed.
> 
> ...


But go back and hear me. It's not all about the opportunity, it's not all about us. It's about justice and what's right and in your heart you know that what is happening is ridiculous.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You don't understand do you? I said it's not all about ME only. Go head and keep getting abused.


Are you still driving for Uber? If you don't want this abuse STOP driving.

If you aren't driving for Uber and hanging out on this board. feel sorry for ya.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> Are you still driving for Uber? If you don't want this abuse STOP driving.
> 
> If you aren't driving for Uber and hanging out on this board. feel sorry for ya.


Let's make a stand. I don't stand for evil.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Your views would be better served by getting involved in local politics (city council, workers rights in your state, organization or volunteering with already established groups), rather than fruitlessly fighting a giant company.

However be warned in doing so your Uber driver may cancel on you.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> Well, if you enjoy pay decreases at a moments notice, then Uber is definitely for you.


Uber do what Uber do.

I feel bad for anyone that had that INITIAL pay cut. Uber showed it wasn't loyal and didn't give a fork about drivers.

Anyone starting after that should not have had any expectation of Uber doing right by them.

If drivers want to drive for what Uber is offering, then they should. But all the biatching moaning complaining is kind of fun but doesn't accomplish /change anything.



DRider85 said:


> Let's make a stand. I don't stand for evil.


Soooo what action are you suggesting?

You know if you are driving 25% of what you make is being used by Uber to expand. If you don't like Uber and want to make a stand QUIT!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Let's make a stand. I don't stand for evil.


I don't see the evil. Uber offers an opportunity for drivers to make some money and riders to use their money for a low cost ride. Drivers voluntarily choose to use their car and labor for a cut of Uber's money. Passengers voluntarily pay an amount to Uber, and if they feel inclined, tip the driver.

Everything seems voluntary. The only people who really suffer by the existence to Uber are the competitors to Uber. The taxi guys lose out when the customers are not locked into their monopoly anymore and choose to take cheaper offered rides. And personally I don't see that as evil either.

No one is forcing anyone to drive for Uber, and if Uber is your only opportunity you can probably blame the government for stifling job growth more than Uber for offering the work. Would you be better off or worse off if Uber did not exist? Unless you used to be a Taxi driver making bank off of what was probably somewhat of a government enforced monopoly you are probably better off now, or if you are worse off it is only because you made bad choices and chose the wrong opportunities for you.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

105398 said:


> Your views would be better served by getting involved in local politics (city council, workers rights in your state, organization or volunteering with already established groups), rather than fruitlessly fighting a giant company.
> 
> However be warned in doing so your Uber driver may cancel on you.


He would definitely make a lot more from Uber by becoming a politician.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You can't say let's do something and keep on driving Drider either quit or drive for the peanut rates. Those are your options.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> I'm so glad you're proud of that. Enjoy that .90/mile rate.


. 90/mile. That's crazy talk. Mine is like 70 cents. No pride in being an Uber driver. Most days I enjoy it. pay mostly sucks. Lots of risk tickets accidents drunks underage riders smokers drive throughs no show etc. But I CHOOSE to do it. I KNOW Uber will take advantage. If I stop enjoying it and feel pay is too low I'll quit.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Id stand up for uber. Know why? I did enough standing doing factory work in my life as i want flexability and not to stand on feet for 12 hours doing true slave work. Factory work is most slave enduced labor out there and it sucks


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

For those of you who Do want to take a stand Rideshare USA is offering a Worldwide Strike on Monday, March 13th... Look at this same forum under Complaints: a storm is brewing... If you can't do a full day do an hour or whatever fits your schedule... At least you can contribute no matter how small... Power in numbers...


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You can't say let's do something and keep on driving Drider either quit or drive for the peanut rates. Those are your options.


Or option 3 --> get a *stable* job and do NOT depend solely on Uber for your income.

After seeing how bad Uber got these past few months and the decline in demand -- or over supply of drivers -- I started applying to places and got two new gigs few weeks ago that I have already started paid training for. Nothing is better than knowing I can be deactivated at anytime and it wouldn't be the end of my $$.

Plus I still have my side business that brings more per hour in than I ever could get on Uber.

*You have to work Uber and not let Uber work you. *

I still drive during my free time in the week when there is no heavy traffic and some guarantees/surge.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> You have to work Uber and not let Uber work you.


Great quote. I pull in exactly what I set out to do when starting last summer. I do minimal rides (2-3 a day), a few more on weekends if I'm free, and work an area I know to be profitable with business professionals, tourists, and visitors.

Sure I get the occasional annoying pax, but overall have met decent interesting people - partly because I vet location pings heavily, and am not shy about ditching a ride if the passengers are obnoxious from the start.

Uber is a terrible full time job, and I would never suggest anyone stake their car payments and livelihood on it. But, and not to sound like a shill, for what I set out to do it works perfectly (for me) as a part time gig.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

I've seen the evolution of the OP and it seems like an inside UBERR employee trying to start shit and get people to open up so they can be traced and deactivated


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I can't wrap my mind around it. It just doesn't make any sense to me from an ethical or even common sense perspective. I don't remember ever stiffing a cab driver, a delivery guy, or a waiter.

Yet these same people who just gave the bartenders 10 or 20 have the audacity to stiff you without any shame. We are doing them a solid. Saving them from a 20 k dui.

It's just very strange and the company should be ashamed. In what universe is this acceptable? This is not the world that I grew up in.

I feel bad for everyone. Not just me, but I feel bad for humanity and what people are being taught. It's a shame. I'm proud of myself for knowing morality.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I can't wrap my mind around it. It just doesn't make any sense to me from an ethical or even common sense perspective. I don't remember ever stiffing a cab driver, a delivery guy, or a waiter.
> 
> Yet these same people who just gave the bartenders 10 or 20 have the audacity to stiff you without any shame. We are doing them a solid. Saving them from a 20 k dui.
> 
> ...


The strangest part is how uber expects a quality experience in a tip culture but tells customers not to tip. I wonder if they realized yet that nearly all their drivers give their riders middle finger salute after they exit. What implications will it have when they understand what they have done with tipping and enlisting baboons to carry passengers in a 2 tonne hunk of steel that needs to be maintained but drivers dont make enough money to change the oil


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It is an I nsult.


DRider85 said:


> I can't wrap my mind around it. It just doesn't make any sense to me from an ethical or even common sense perspective. I don't remember ever stiffing a cab driver, a delivery guy, or a waiter.
> 
> Yet these same people who just gave the bartenders 10 or 20 have the audacity to stiff you without any shame. We are doing them a solid. Saving them from a 20 k dui.
> 
> ...


It is an insult !

It was liveable 4 unnecessary pay cuts ago !

Sadistic Uber abuse , a corporate pattern which is becoming painfully visible to all !



Fubernuber said:


> The strangest part is how uber expects a quality experience in a tip culture but tells customers not to tip. I wonder if they realized yet that nearly all their drivers give their riders middle finger salute after they exit. What implications will it have when they understand what they have done with tipping and enlisting baboons to carry passengers in a 2 tonne hunk of steel that needs to be maintained but drivers dont make enough money to change the oil


It is unsafe !
Uber low rates will kill people !


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I can't wrap my mind around it. It just doesn't make any sense to me from an ethical or even common sense perspective. I don't remember ever stiffing a cab driver, a delivery guy, or a waiter.
> 
> Yet these same people who just gave the bartenders 10 or 20 have the audacity to stiff you without any shame. We are doing them a solid. Saving them from a 20 k dui.


If the bar had a big sign up, advising that tipping wasn't necessary, they wouldn't get as many gratuities either.

Instead, the DJ will remind the people to tip their servers and dancers, in a lot of joints anyhow. And in the remainder, most people already know that.

Actually, you aren't "saving people from a dui", the vast majority of people wouldn't go out to imbibe if they didn't have a ride, and when they go home loaded, it isn't like they are leaving their cars at the joint (in most cases)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If the bar had a big sign up, advising that tipping wasn't necessary, they wouldn't get as many gratuities either.
> 
> Instead, the DJ will remind the people to tip their servers and dancers, in a lot of joints anyhow. And in the remainder, most people already know that.
> 
> Actually, you aren't "saving people from a dui", the vast majority of people wouldn't go out to imbibe if they didn't have a ride, and when they go home loaded, it isn't like they are leaving their cars at the joint (in most cases)


In the bar,people who do not TIP,do not get drinks. They get IGNORED .
PEOPLE WHO TIP GET QUICK SERVICE,no eyedrops in their drinks,
And the bartender comes quickly with your drink.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> In the bar,people who do not TIP,do not get drinks. They get IGNORED .
> PEOPLE WHO TIP GET QUICK SERVICE,no eyedrops in their drinks,
> And the bartender comes quickly with your drink.


Maybe the Uber app can be revised so that tippers and non-tippers can be identified when the "pings" come out?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

We are literally giving them a safe ride home ( and saving them from a criminal offense and possible death.....) for the price of 1 drink...

let that sink in..... for the price of one drink.... they get home safe.... and absolutely zero gratitude. (which is the root word for gratuity)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber did for taxis what fast food dod to restaurants. Offered a cheap alternatives meant for less frills and important of all, no tipping. The mcdonalds crew serves you food, do they not? Whens the last time you tipped one of them?

Thats what Uber had tried to do, but their success is dwindling. My tips are improving. Yours can too. A tipping sign is step one, learning how to positive reenforce the notion of tipping is a sign of a pro.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I can't wrap my mind around it. It just doesn't make any sense to me from an ethical or even common sense perspective. I don't remember ever stiffing a cab driver, a delivery guy, or a waiter.
> 
> Yet these same people who just gave the bartenders 10 or 20 have the audacity to stiff you without any shame. We are doing them a solid. Saving them from a 20 k dui.
> 
> ...


I'm currently doing pizza delivery and trust me people still stiff us too. Like total is $15.73 and guy hands me a $20 and says can I get $4 back. Yay a whole $0.27 tip thanks guy. Then this young idiot says you got here super fast I'm gonna tip you well. Yeah $0.81 tip. But then there's the good guys that tip $5 and $10 so it all evens out at the end of the shift. With uber it's like $0 in tips lol


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I can't wrap my mind around it. It just doesn't make any sense to me from an ethical or even common sense perspective. I don't remember ever stiffing a cab driver, a delivery guy, or a waiter.
> 
> Yet these same people who just gave the bartenders 10 or 20 have the audacity to stiff you without any shame. We are doing them a solid. Saving them from a 20 k dui.
> 
> ...


Heard it once again last night .

One college student to the other. -" You don't have to tip him. These drivers make a " ton" of money."

So there you have it. Drivers make a "ton" of money. tips therefore not expected ,needed,or deserved.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Heard it once again last night .
> 
> One college student to the other. -" You don't have to tip him. These drivers make a " ton" of money."
> 
> So there you have it. Drivers make a "ton" of money. tips therefore not expected ,needed,or deserved.


College students are by far the worst pax you can get...

Plenty of money for the club but play the "poor student" card all the time. 
They always want an Aux cord for a 2 minute ride
Asking for water on a $3 fare
Will call an Uber to go a half mile down the road
Always late coming to the car.... Never ever ready to go
Most likely to vomit in your vehicle
Always trying to jam a 5th rider in your car to avoid paying XL

I've driven 1000 trips with college students.... Not one penny in tips. Not one.
Uber has made me despise millenials.



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I'm currently doing pizza delivery and trust me people still stiff us too. Like total is $15.73 and guy hands me a $20 and says can I get $4 back. Yay a whole $0.27 tip thanks guy. Then this young idiot says you got here super fast I'm gonna tip you well. Yeah $0.81 tip. But then there's the good guys that tip $5 and $10 so it all evens out at the end of the shift. With uber it's like $0 in tips lol


I used to deliver pizza in the day too....

You'd get stiffed but at the same time, I never took it so personally line I do with Uber pax. I didn't have to answer questions for 20 minutes about Uber with a pizza. I didn't have to adjust the temperature, or change the radio, or stop to pick up "smokes".

The pizza was always happy to just sit quietly in the bag.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

MUGATS said:


> College students are by far the worst pax you can get...
> 
> Plenty of money for the club but play the "poor student" card all the time.
> They always want an Aux cord for a 2 minute ride
> ...


Haha that's exactly how I feel right now. After doing uber for 2 years and 3 price cuts in that span it just sucks now. At least the pizzas don't ask questions and most of the time interaction with human customers is like :30-1:00 and no rating system.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

MUGATS said:


> College students are by far the worst pax you can get...
> 
> Plenty of money for the club but play the "poor student" card all the time.
> They always want an Aux cord for a 2 minute ride
> ...


Not generous with tips . Generous though with the less than 5 star ratings they like to sock you with .


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

You seriously need a hobby other than posting here complaining about not getting tips. 

1 pax last night, $5 tip
1 pax Wed night, $5 tip
a handful of pax Monday night, about $16 in tips


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> If you go back and look at my posts, I used to defend Uber. I was still New and was brainwashed that tips were included. Once I learned the truth, it was painful and felt like a friend was stabbing you in the gut with a sharp object. Disgusting.
> 
> I mean what I thinking? What were we all thinking? A 20 percent tip was included in the 4 dollar ride. Yea right.
> 
> ...


WTF ?, your right we should stand up and be heard. I've organized a drivers rally at the Waffle House tonight located in Apache Junction outside of Phoenix Arizona and would be honored if you could be our guest speaker. Is 11pm good for you? I'm hoping to hear from Travis if he can make it, it would be a shame to waste a well dug hole.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I don't see the evil. Uber offers an opportunity for drivers to make some money and riders to use their money for a low cost ride. Drivers voluntarily choose to use their car and labor for a cut of Uber's money. Passengers voluntarily pay an amount to Uber, and if they feel inclined, tip the driver.
> 
> Everything seems voluntary. The only people who really suffer by the existence to Uber are the competitors to Uber. The taxi guys lose out when the customers are not locked into their monopoly anymore and choose to take cheaper offered rides. And personally I don't see that as evil either.
> 
> No one is forcing anyone to drive for Uber, and if Uber is your only opportunity you can probably blame the government for stifling job growth more than Uber for offering the work. Would you be better off or worse off if Uber did not exist? Unless you used to be a Taxi driver making bank off of what was probably somewhat of a government enforced monopoly you are probably better off now, or if you are worse off it is only because you made bad choices and chose the wrong opportunities for you.


Oh yea? Who's paying for the gas? Car maintenance? Who's providing great service? And phone data and insurance?



105398 said:


> Your views would be better served by getting involved in local politics (city council, workers rights in your state, organization or volunteering with already established groups), rather than fruitlessly fighting a giant company.
> 
> However be warned in doing so your Uber driver may cancel on you.


Look I want the word to be spread. It amazes me how some people who take Uber still don't know a tip is not included. Do you know how disgusted my dads friend was when he found out that he wasn't tipping all this time? He was more disgusted than me. Then it hit me hard at what has been going on, especially after reading more and more into it.

It's not all about me, me, me. People say quit if I'm not happy. If I quit, my stance is the same. I want everyone to know the full truth. Uber has promoted rude behavior.



thepanttherlady said:


> You seriously need a hobby other than posting here complaining about not getting tips.
> 
> 1 pax last night, $5 tip
> 1 pax Wed night, $5 tip
> a handful of pax Monday night, about $16 in tips


And I got a 20 dollar tip recently. That lady was so nice. There are a few good people left. But most are not good.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Oh yea? Who's paying for the gas? Car maintenance? Who's providing great service? And phone data and insurance?
> 
> Look I want the word to be spread. It amazes me how some people who take Uber still don't know a tip is not included. Do you know how disgusted my dads friend was when he found out that he wasn't tipping all this time? He was more disgusted than me. Then it hit me hard at what has been going on, especially after reading more and more into it.
> 
> ...


I too have received a couple $20 tips, $15, $50 etc. Hell, I got on the wrong freeway the other night because the gps glitched (didn't take the pax out of the way, just a different route) and he *still* tipped me $4.

Yes, there are good people out there but the continual whining about not getting tips in your posts is very tiring.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Wedgey said:


> I'm so glad you're proud of that. Enjoy that .90/mile rate.


WISH we got $0.90/mile.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

As far as I know Uber is the first company that has either convinced their customers that a tip is included for drivers or that it's not recommended to tip.

How did they do it? Why did they do it? I'm ashamed.

I've never in my life ever considered taking a taxi and not tipping. Like how can I go to sleep at night for not tipping? One time when I was younger, me and my friend ate at a restaurant and the waitress asked if we could tip a little more. We didn't have cash and both agreed to not come back to the restaurant for a long time.
We Felt guilty and didn't want them to spit in our food.

So I don't understand how Uber was able to create this culture where it's preferred to not tip your drivers. I just can't get over this. It doesn't make any sense to me. Look it just doesn't make any sense to me oh my goodness.

Uber does not pay for my gas. Uber does not pay for my insurance. Uber does not pay for my phone. uber does not give us any benefits. Knowing this I would have to say that the worst thing that could possibly do to us is to somehow either discourage tips or convince passengers that a tip is included.

I am so ashamed.

Give them much credit though. They were the first company in the history of the world or at least in America to come up with something like this. What kind of animal doesn't tip? Got my dads friend thinking a 20 pct tip was included. Got other drivers thinking that they get fired for accepting a tip. Shame!!!!!


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> As far as I know Uber is the first company that has either convinced their customers that a tip is included for drivers or that it's not recommended to tip.
> 
> How did they do it? Why did they do it? I'm ashamed.
> 
> ...


Seriously man....Get over it. Quit starting new threads about the same thing over and over again. Do you know what that is called? Spam. Just. Stop. We get it, you're unhappy and need to vent.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> I too have received a couple $20 tips, $15, $50 etc. Hell, I got on the wrong freeway the other night because the gps glitched (didn't take the pax out of the way, just a different route) and he *still* tipped me $4.
> 
> Yes, there are good people out there but the continual whining about not getting tips in your posts is very tiring.


Well, there are some people that are mad about tips. If you go on youtube, you'll see some very disgruntled people.

What you must understand panttherlady, is that it's not all about ME. This isn't about me, me, me wanting a tip. That's not what it's all about. I went out the other day and tipped my Uber driver 5 bucks. I made his day and was happy to. This isn't all about me. This is about morality. Some people tell me I should just quit. Even if I did quit, I would still stand up for the fact that I believe it's very rude to not tip for a solid. Especially when you make an extra stop for someone. How can they look at you in the eye, shake your hand, when you did them a solid and they can't give you any ounce of respect in their soul.

I mean what has society turned into? This is not just about me wanting a tip. This is about me looking at the big picture and feeling that the whole entire community is being wronged. And it's not just us. This has the potential to set a bad precedent for our culture and future generation. This is very scary. I never in my life was raised to think that it's cool to not tip a taxi driver or any driver. I couldn't be more proud of myself for my maturity when it comes to tips. I tip. I would be utterly embarrassed not to. And for people that don't understand why I'm so upset, I can't understand why they don't want to fight back.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Seriously man....Get over it. Quit starting new threads about the same thing over and over again. Do you know what that is called? Spam. Just. Stop. We get it, you're unhappy and need to vent.


I'm not morally bankrupt enough to get over this. I want to stand up for what is right.

I just don't understand how Uber was able to convince an entire population that a tip was either not necessary or was already included. Uber owes everyone an apology, both riders and customers. This is not cool. How wrong.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well, there are some people that are mad about tips. If you go on youtube, you'll see some very disgruntled people.
> 
> What you must understand panttherlady, is that it's not all about ME. This isn't about me, me, me wanting a tip. That's not what it's all about. I went out the other day and tipped my Uber driver 5 bucks. I made his day and was happy to. This isn't all about me. This is about morality. Some people tell me I should just quit. Even if I did quit, I would still stand up for the fact that I believe it's very rude to not tip for a solid. Especially when you make an extra stop for someone. How can they look at you in the eye, shake your hand, when you did them a solid and they can't give you any ounce of respect in their soul.
> 
> I mean what has society turned into? This is not just about me wanting a tip. This is about me looking at the big picture and feeling that the whole entire community is being wronged. And it's not just us. This has the potential to set a bad precedent for our culture and future generation. This is very scary. I never in my life was raised to think that it's cool to not tip a taxi driver or any driver. I couldn't be more proud of myself for my maturity when it comes to tips. I tip. I would be utterly embarrassed not to. And for people that don't understand why I'm so upset, I can't understand why they don't want to fight back.


You didn't "do them a solid." You provided transportation services in exchange for a predetermined rate. Tips are NEVER mandatory, they are customary.

Would I like more tips? Yes. Do I deserve more tips? Only if the pax thinks I deserve one.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'm not morally bankrupt enough to get over this. I want to stand up for what is right.
> 
> I just don't understand how Uber was able to convince an entire population that a tip was either not necessary or was already included. Uber owes everyone an apology, both riders and customers. This is not cool. How wrong.


tip3
tip/
_noun_
noun: *tip*; plural noun: *tips*

*1*.
a sum of money given to someone as a *reward* for their services.
synonyms: gratuity, baksheesh; More
present, gift, reward
"a generous tip"
Emphasis added on the word reward. A tip is NEVER MANDATORY!!! Get it through your head.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> You didn't "do them a solid." You provided transportation services in exchange for a predetermined rate. Tips are NEVER mandatory, they are customary.
> 
> Would I like more tips? Yes. Do I deserve more tips? Only if the pax thinks I deserve one.


Oh yes I do people solids. When i have to wait for them, that is a solid. When i save them 20 k from a DUI, that is a solid. Packing their bags in my trunk? Solid. Letting them have my candy and water? Solid. Plus I drive a clean Lexus RX. They have luxury in my backseat, with big leather seats. Sounds pretty solid to me.

You say it's mandatory. We're always told to tip the taxi driver, even though it's mandatory. It's something you do. You know like when they say don't bring a gift to the party? You bring a gift. You know when the waiter offers you a free wine? You buy more wine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> As far as I know Uber is the first company that has either convinced their customers that a tip is included for drivers or that it's not recommended to tip.
> 
> How did they do it? Why did they do it? I'm ashamed.
> 
> ...


1.) Tell people tip is included
2.) Tell people no need to tip
3.) Lower prices below bus fare.
4.) Recruit the cheapest people on earth as customers.
5.) Promise cheap customers free stuff at drivers expense( water,mints,chargers)
6.) Watch quality continue downward spiral.
7.) Combat decent services with cheap prices by continually gouging drivers earnings.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> tip3
> tip/
> _noun_
> noun: *tip*; plural noun: *tips*
> ...


Bartenders get tipped. Taxi's get tipped.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Tips are NEVER and I mean absolutely NEVER mandatory...if they were you wouldn't call it a tip its a service fee

Want tips? Drive a taxi.
Stop b!itching about not getting tips for one there is a sub forum called "tips" post there not ever other day about tips and then you start a whole new thread to what? B!tch about tips give it up


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Tips are NEVER and I mean absolutely NEVER mandatory...if they were you wouldn't call it a tip its a service fee
> 
> Want tips? Drive a taxi.
> Stop b!itching about not getting tips for one there is a sub forum called "tips" post there not ever other day about tips and then you start a whole new thread to what? B!tch about tips give it up


Why does a taxi driver get a tip and an uber driver does not get a tip? Tell me how that works! What's the science behind that?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> Tips are NEVER and I mean absolutely NEVER mandatory...if they were you wouldn't call it a tip its a service fee
> 
> Want tips? Drive a taxi.
> Stop b!itching about not getting tips for one there is a sub forum called "tips" post there not ever other day about tips and then you start a whole new thread to what? B!tch about tips give it up


Thank you! I was starting to think I was the only one tired of him starting countless threads about it.



DRider85 said:


> Why does a taxi driver get a tip and an uber driver does not get a tip? Tell me how that works! What's the science behind that?


BECAUSE MAYBE YOU DON'T DESERVE ONE!


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

A company says you don't have to spend money on something they normally spend money on. What do people do?

It's like getting a discount or shopping at a sale.

I can save money by not spending it on this aspect of my purchase? Where do I sign up?

How much am I going to question it?

The drivers keep on driving. It must not be that much of a problem, right?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Thank you! I was starting to think I was the only one tired of him starting countless threads about it.
> 
> BECAUSE MAYBE YOU DON'T DESERVE ONE!


I Drive clean, fresh, luxurious car bro. I work hard at providing treats for everyone.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> A company says you don't have to spend money on something they normally spend money on. What do people do?
> 
> It's like getting a discount or shopping at a sale.
> 
> ...


Even if they gave a small tip, they would still save a bundle. I feel very insulted with no tips. It's like they're being rude to me on purpose.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Like if a group of people ask if we can make a stop, can I say only if I get a tip or something like that? Is that fair? Because I feel that it's not fair that I have be stepped all over to do something for them. I'm tired of rude passengers. Non tippers are rude.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Ha ha, all this time I didn't know. Well, looks like I'll be spending some time in here. Drivers, especially us good ones with something to offer, yes we do deserver our tips. We work for tips just like everyone else in the service industry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Like if a group of people ask if we can make a stop, can I say only if I get a tip or something like that? Is that fair? Because I feel that it's not fair that I have be stepped all over to do something for them. I'm tired of rude passengers. Non tippers are rude.


Asking customers for tips is pushy and rude. No one appreciates that.
Find a job as a waiter.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I Drive clean, fresh, luxurious car bro. I work hard at providing treats for everyone.


I am not your "bro."

Obviously your pax think you don't deserve a tip. I am at 20% tips. For every $100 in fares I am at $20 in tips. I provide no treats, aux cords, water, or chargers. I do provide a safe ride from A to B and conversation when appropriate and wanted.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Even if they gave a small tip, they would still save a bundle. I feel very insulted with no tips. It's like they're being rude to me on purpose.


Maybe they are...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Asking customers for tips is pushy and rude. No one appreciates that.
> Find a job as a waiter.


So what if I went to the bar and kept ordering drinks and didn't tip the waiter? Should I just shake his hand and thank him the way riders do to us? What's the difference?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Maybe they are...


I thought you were on my side


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Even if they gave a small tip, they would still save a bundle. I feel very insulted with no tips. It's like they're being rude to me on purpose.


I completely agree they could still save plenty of money and still tip a bit, but, if you're going to take it personally each time you don't get tipped, you're going to be miserable. you should consider doing something else. Even if Uber had a feature in the passenger app which allowed them to select a dollar amount or a percentage of the base fare to be provided to us as a tip, if only a quarter of the pax gave a buck each, it would be helpful, but that isn't going to happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> So what if I went to the bar and kept ordering drinks and didn't tip the waiter? Should I just shake his hand and thank him the way riders do to us? What's the difference?


Stars won't get the bartender fired.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I completely agree they could still save plenty of money and still tip a bit, but, if you're going to take it personally each time you don't get tipped, you're going to be miserable. you should consider doing something else. Even if Uber had a feature in the passenger app which allowed them to select a dollar amount or a percentage of the base fare to be provided to us as a tip, if only a quarter of the pax gave a buck each, it would be helpful, but that isn't going to happen.


If Uber would just add a tip option, I would be a lot more pleased, because then at least people would understand. But what is Uber's problem? Our pax are STIFFING us.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I am not your "bro."
> 
> Obviously your pax think you don't deserve a tip. I am at 20% tips. For every $100 in fares I am at $20 in tips. I provide no treats, aux cords, water, or chargers. I do provide a safe ride from A to B and conversation when appropriate and wanted.


Maybe you're not my bro, but why do you got to be so blunt for? You get 20 dollar in tip with Uber? Or just with Lyft? Lyft has the option to tip, Uber don't.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> If Uber would just add a tip option, I would be a lot more pleased, because then at least people would understand. But what is Uber's problem? Our pax are STIFFING us.


Speak for yourself. I get tips. 

Not everyone, of course, but you have to consistently give good service and be someone you would want to tip.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) Tell people tip is included
> 2.) Tell people no need to tip
> 3.) Lower prices below bus fare.
> 4.) Recruit the cheapest people on earth as customers.
> ...


You left out that for the first 9-12 months or so some of the drivers were making over 80K a year... the false beleif that we make crazy good money probobly helps to.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> If Uber would just add a tip option, I would be a lot more pleased, because then at least people would understand. But what is Uber's problem? Our pax are STIFFING us.


No they are not stiffing us. They just don't think they need to tip. You want tips in app? Drive for Lyft exclusively and quit Uber. Uber doesn't care. They really, really don't. They hear it ALL THE TIME. That is why I am saying get over it. THEY DON'T CARE.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Speak for yourself. I get tips.
> 
> Not everyone, of course, but you have to consistently give good service and be someone you would want to tip.


- Listen and agree with all my passengers
- Very focused on my navigation
- Constantly get compliments about my luxurious and clean Lexus RX 330
- Free water, free mints, free Ghirardelli chocolate, free napkins
- Music of their choice
- Free stops
- Chargers for Iphone and Android
- Space for unlimited luggage in the back



drivininsac said:


> No they are not stiffing us. They just don't think they need to tip. You want tips in app? Drive for Lyft exclusively and quit Uber. Uber doesn't care. They really, really don't. They hear it ALL THE TIME. That is why I am saying get over it. THEY DON'T CARE.


They think they don't need to tip. But that is still stiffing us, but they don't know they are stiffing us.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Maybe you're not my bro, but why do you got to be so blunt for? You get 20 dollar in tip with Uber? Or just with Lyft? Lyft has the option to tip, Uber don't.


At least $20 for every $100 in fares with Uber. I always find a way to bring up tips in a polite and appropriate manner.

I am being blunt because you're not getting it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> At least $20 for every $100 in fares with Uber. I always find a way to bring up tips in a polite and appropriate manner.
> 
> I am being blunt because you're not getting it.


You bring up tips? What is it you're saying that's getting you tips? Ever get rejected?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> - Listen and agree with all my passengers
> - Very focused on my navigation
> - Constantly get compliments about my luxurious and clean Lexus RX 330
> - Free water, free mints, free Ghirardelli chocolate, free napkins
> ...


Unlimited space for luggage? What do you drive? A Tardis?

Seriously, get a limo license if you want better tips, but you will spend it all on promotion and advertising.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Unlimited space for luggage? What do you drive? A Tardis?
> 
> Seriously, get a limo license if you want better tips, but you will spend it all on promotion and advertising.


Okay not unlimited luggage, that was an exaggeration. But it's a decent sized vehicle. And those passengers that rated me a 4, who do they think they are to rate a guy like me low, when some of them might not even own a car? And they get to sit in my backseat with something they'll never have.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You left out that for the first 9-12 months or so some of the drivers were making over 80K a year... the false beleif that we make crazy good money probobly helps to.


Decent pay definantly helps !
Uber hasn't had decent pay in a long time.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> - Listen and agree with all my passengers
> - Very focused on my navigation
> - Constantly get compliments about my luxurious and clean Lexus RX 330
> - Free water, free mints, free Ghirardelli chocolate, free napkins
> ...


I found your problem. Ghirardelli chocolates. Lexus. They think you don't need a tip. You're giving away semi-good, not low price, chocolate and you drive a Lexus. I wouldn't tip you because I would assume you have the money for all that. I would take half your chocolate also.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I found your problem. Ghirardelli chocolates. Lexus. They think you don't need a tip. You're giving away semi-good, not low price, chocolate and you drive a Lexus. I wouldn't tip you because I would assume you have the money for all that. I would take half your chocolate also.


hahhahahahahahaha


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> hahhahahahahahaha


I was actually quite serious about them thinking you don't need it.

Actually, I'm fat, I'll take all the chocolate.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I found your problem. Ghirardelli chocolates. Lexus. They think you don't need a tip. You're giving away semi-good, not low price, chocolate and you drive a Lexus. I wouldn't tip you because I would assume you have the money for all that. I would take half your chocolate also.


Yes. That's the problem. You want more money? Stop buying chocolate to give away.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Yes. That's the problem. You want more money? Stop buying chocolate to give away.


My nature is to provide as much as I can within reason. I like compliments. I loved it when this chick told me I'm the best lyfter she's ever had. But then no tip? Now think about that for a moment. Best Lyfter ever? And no tip? And took my water and ate chocolate? What does she not get?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> My nature is to provide as much as I can within reason. I like compliments. I loved it when this chick told me I'm the best lyfter she's ever had. But then no tip? Now think about that for a moment. Best Lyfter ever? And no tip?


Free Ghirardelli is not reasonable though. Hershey's maybe. Not Ghirardelli. You're giving these pax too much credit. How much is one square of that chocolate? How much is a min fare? Now figure in gas. You're losing money. Cut out the freebies and you MIGHT break even. Seriously, do a cost estimate of what you're putting out and what you get in return. Tips are NOT mandatory. They are a nice thing to get.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Why does a taxi driver get a tip and an uber driver does not get a tip? Tell me how that works! What's the science behind that?


Because your CEO says not needed..and taxi drivers are looked at as a true professional driver. Uber is a buddy giving you a ride....something CEO started too. Blame the company



DRider85 said:


> You bring up tips? What is it you're saying that's getting you tips? Ever get rejected?


Come on man wanna know how I "ask for tips"......I show them my PayPal chip reader and read each and every word like "your fare total is $35 and then the system asks would you like to add a tip".....so to them I am not asking for a tip the "system asks"........and on cash trips I ask by them handing me 2 20's to cover the $35 fare they hand me 2 20's. And I ask just like a waiter does......"do you need change back?"......most of time I hear no.........too bad you don't drive a taxi it's just that easy


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Because your CEO says not needed..and taxi drivers are looked at as a true professional driver. Uber is a buddy giving you a ride....something CEO started too. Blame the company
> 
> Come on man wanna know how I "ask for tips"......I show them my PayPal chip reader and read each and every word like "your fare total is $35 and then the system asks would you like to add a tip".....so to them I am not asking for a tip the "system asks"........and on cash trips I ask by them handing me 2 20's to cover the $35 fare they hand me 2 20's. And I ask just like a waiter does......"do you need change back?"......most of time I hear no.........too bad you don't drive a taxi it's just that easy


Drake. What type of pax do you get? I was under the impression that taxi's weren't needed anymore. I see taxi's all the time still, but I hear Uber talked about all the time, even on the streets. I don't hear people talk about getting a taxi. So where exactly are you finding your passengers? Who gets you customers? You just drive around and wait for a call or ping? Am I allowed to use GPS?

Also, is it true that all taxi cars stink?

Maybe I will be a taxi driver. But then I won't have my Lexus to impress.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> My nature is to provide as much as I can _*within reason.*_ I like compliments. I loved it when this chick told me I'm the best lyfter she's ever had. But then no tip? Now think about that for a moment. Best Lyfter ever? And no tip? And took my water and ate chocolate? What does she not get?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

She got free water and Ghirardelli. That's for sure.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> She got free water and Ghirardelli. That's for sure.


But since I put my tip sign up, I got no tips and nobody has taken water or chocolate.


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> - Listen and agree with all my passengers
> - Very focused on my navigation
> - Constantly get compliments about my luxurious and clean Lexus RX 330
> - Free water, free mints, free Ghirardelli chocolate, free napkins
> ...


Sell the water for $1.50 the pop, stop offering chocolate, no need for napkins, install a tablet on backside of headrest with juke box app: $0.30 per song or $1 for a bundle of 4 songs....or tell them a generous tip could get them as much music and nice convo as they wanted


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But since I put my tip sign up, I got no tips and nobody has taken water or chocolate.


Here's the thing. I'm not trying to belittle or insult you. People should not feel obligated to tip. It goes against the reasoning behind tipping. Did you know that some cultures see a tip as an insult? That dollar you gave a waiter for doing an outstanding job. He could be insulted because he was just doing his job.

You give a ride to a pax. You're doing your job. Sure you go above and beyond. That's great. But to expect a tip? No.

I was completely serious about the chocolate, nice car, and water. They think you make more than you are. I am not going to give Bill Gates a tip. Ever. Why? He's got more than I do. He doesn't need it.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Drake. What type of pax do you get? I was under the impression that taxi's weren't needed anymore. I see taxi's all the time still, but I hear Uber talked about all the time, even on the streets. I don't hear people talk about getting a taxi. So where exactly are you finding your passengers? Who gets you customers? You just drive around and wait for a call or ping? Am I allowed to use GPS?
> 
> Also, is it true that all taxi cars stink?
> 
> Maybe I will be a taxi driver. But then I won't have my Lexus to impress.


Another LIE from your CEO people still use taxis I have an electronic dispatching system in my cab that sends me orders for pickups that is GPS enabled the company I drive for gets called, or web ordered, or app ordered or walk-ups the order put into their computer then gets dispatched out to our fleet either closest or assigned cab. The computer that gives us our order has a built in GPS but I don't use it I use my personal GPS...

As far as odor? Not true at least not in my company we take pride in our cars...very few do anyways and the reason you hear about Uber more is cuz it's the "new toy" or something new phones come preloaded with and the cheapness of it

But there are still taxi loyal riders of all ages races backgrounds every body rides a taxi still......regardless of what local Uber drivers believe or post


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> You bring up tips? What is it you're saying that's getting you tips? Ever get rejected?


I never outright ask for a tip. I bring up the subject and then let them think about it.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Here's a tip: Keep the chocolate at the house.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I never outright ask for a tip. I bring up the subject and then let them think about it.


What do you say exactly?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What do you say exactly?


I tell you what, it's late/early and I need to get some sleep. I'll send you a private message when I wake up. But please please please don't start any more threads about tipping. Deal?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Another LIE from your CEO people still use taxis I have an electronic dispatching system in my cab that sends me orders for pickups that is GPS enabled the company I drive for gets called, or web ordered, or app ordered or walk-ups the order put into their computer then gets dispatched out to our fleet either closest or assigned cab. The computer that gives us our order has a built in GPS but I don't use it I use my personal GPS...
> 
> As far as odor? Not true at least not in my company we take pride in our cars...very few do anyways and the reason you hear about Uber more is cuz it's the "new toy" or something new phones come preloaded with and the cheapness of it
> 
> But there are still taxi loyal riders of all ages races backgrounds every body rides a taxi still......regardless of what local Uber drivers believe or post


So you've never driven for Uber?

Why would an average person want to spend a lot of money plus tip on a taxi ride, when they can just get an Uber? I don't know anyone that does that. Yes I know that there are taxi's in my city, but sometimes I can't understand who would be willing to get a cab. Do you get as many requests as Uber? What is the purpose of getting a taxi? Just because they're loyal to them?


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well, there are some people that are mad about tips. If you go on youtube, you'll see some very disgruntled people.
> 
> What you must understand panttherlady, is that it's not all about ME. This isn't about me, me, me wanting a tip. That's not what it's all about. I went out the other day and tipped my Uber driver 5 bucks. I made his day and was happy to. This isn't all about me. This is about morality. Some people tell me I should just quit. Even if I did quit, I would still stand up for the fact that I believe it's very rude to not tip for a solid. Especially when you make an extra stop for someone. How can they look at you in the eye, shake your hand, when you did them a solid and they can't give you any ounce of respect in their soul.
> 
> I mean what has society turned into? This is not just about me wanting a tip. This is about me looking at the big picture and feeling that the whole entire community is being wronged. And it's not just us. This has the potential to set a bad precedent for our culture and future generation. This is very scary. I never in my life was raised to think that it's cool to not tip a taxi driver or any driver. I couldn't be more proud of myself for my maturity when it comes to tips. I tip. I would be utterly embarrassed not to. And for people that don't understand why I'm so upset, I can't understand why they don't want to fight back.


Keep fighting and speaking up, that is the only way change is made. Most people accept the abuse... Good for you for speaking out on an important issue that is valid... Just because Uber instituted this horrible practice doesn't mean it has to stay that way... Uber drivers world wide are fighting this. You my friend are not alone...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I tell you what, it's late/early and I need to get some sleep. I'll send you a private message when I wake up. But please please please don't start any more threads about tipping. Deal?


Alright


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> So you've never driven for Uber?
> 
> Why would an average person want to spend a lot of money plus tip on a taxi ride, when they can just get an Uber? I don't know anyone that does that. Yes I know that there are taxi's in my city, but sometimes I can't understand who would be willing to get a cab. Do you get as many requests as Uber? What is the purpose of getting a taxi? Just because they're loyal to them?


In order to drive a taxi you generally have to get a more comprehensive background done. There is also accountability and greater regulatory controls. Did you know you can report a taxi driver by calling a three digit number in California? They are perceived to be safer.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Maudee said:


> Keep fighting and speaking up, that is the only way change is made. Most people accept the abuse... Good for you for speaking out on an important issue that is valid... Just because Uber instituted this horrible practice doesn't mean it has to stay that way... Uber drivers world wide are fighting this. You my friend are not alone...


Thank you. You are someone who understands. Travis was being very selfish when he told everyone they don't need to tip. He wasn't looking out for us. He did that because he wanted everyone to feel like they were getting a bargain. Imagine if a bar told them they don't need to tip the bartenders. That's basically what Travis did.



drivininsac said:


> In order to drive a taxi you generally have to get a more comprehensive background done. There is also accountability and greater regulatory controls. Did you know you can report a taxi driver by calling a three digit number in California? They are perceived to be safer.


Well I don't think there's anything wrong with my background, but what do you mean by more comprehensive? What else are they looking for?


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

Maybe it is time to discuss what might be wrong with jobs people survive on only through tips because legally employers can get away with paying next to nothing in the service industry.

DRider85 that chocolate and water giving out is a lawsuit in the making. Just need to have a lawyer as a rider who gets stomach sick


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Silver Cab said:


> Maybe it is time to discuss what might be wrong with jobs people survive on only through tips because legally employers can get away with paying next to nothing in the service industry.


The American federal government requires a wage of at least *$2.13* per hour be paid to employees that receive at least $30 per month in tips. If wages and tips do not equal the federal minimum wage of *$7.25* per hour during any pay period, the employer is required to increase cash wages to compensate.
*Tipped wage in the United States - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tipped_wage_in_the_United_States

Perhaps a minimum wage guarantee should apply here as well? Of course, if you're not making 7.25 an hour net driving for Uber, I wouldn't be doing it in the first place.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

No, People should feel obligated to tip! At least veteran riders and people taking short trips. People are starting to realize how shitty the pay is now. Because I constantly tell them. And I've been hearing this a lot "yeah that's what all our drivers have been saying."

Why would I lie and tell them it's great when it's not? I use to tell people it was great. And it was. Now it sucks. And people need to hear it. In my experience a lot of people don't mind tipping. They know Uber is already freakishly cheap. It comes down to the fact that a lot of people don't carry cash anymore. I have people ask me to take them to the ATM all the time and I say "it's okay you don't have to" and they still insist.

As for the cultures that think it's an insult...who cares. This is America. At least I drive in America. Everyone tips taxi drivers. Let's be honest, almost none of those dudes deserve a tip lol. But someone who takes Uber a lot has to realize at some point "hmmm how do these people make money when a ride is this cheap?"



drivininsac said:


> Here's the thing. I'm not trying to belittle or insult you. People should not feel obligated to tip. It goes against the reasoning behind tipping. Did you know that some cultures see a tip as an insult? That dollar you gave a waiter for doing an outstanding job. He could be insulted because he was just doing his job.
> 
> You give a ride to a pax. You're doing your job. Sure you go above and beyond. That's great. But to expect a tip? No.
> 
> I was completely serious about the chocolate, nice car, and water. They think you make more than you are. I am not going to give Bill Gates a tip. Ever. Why? He's got more than I do. He doesn't need it.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Raise minimum fare to $12, with $10 going to the driver. Then you won't need a tip.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Well I don't think there's anything wrong with my background, but what do you mean by more comprehensive? What else are they looking for?


Trust me there are reasons why we get regulated

And to answer your question is because we are real drivers not a fly by night 3rd party company and people tell me all the time they will never ride in an Uber so yeah there are people the will take Uber but taxis will still exist I have never and will never ride an Uber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> I'm so glad you're proud of that. Enjoy that .90/mile rate.


90¢ a mile BEFORE 25% Uber Cut.
No need to tip !



Trafficat said:


> Uber doesn't owe us anything. I'm grateful for the opportunity it offers. If we find a better opportunity we can take it.
> 
> Tips are not included in the agreement the passengers have with the driver. Tips are merely optional gifts. Some passengers with reading comprehension issues may think they are including a tip when they are not. While Uber started with a no tip platform, what they have right now is basically the passengers just being too ignorant to understand what is going on or to know that policies have changed.
> 
> ...





105398 said:


> No I don't want to stand up for "justice" because I have better and more productive things to do with my life and time.
> 
> Uber is a business model, similar to other "gig economy" jobs, that you're not going to change - which is people outbidding each other to supply service at the lowest rates. Focus on bettering yourself, explore other revenue streams and ultimately get a better/more stable job.
> 
> Accept Uber for what it is, and drive peak times and for high rates (read very specific times of day, location, or specific days). I actually enjoy being able to "cherry pick" a few nice rides per week, or 1-3 nice rides a day. But I recognize how tenuous the model is, hot little control I have over it - so the day it ends or evaporates so be it.


And that attitude is EXACTLY why the Country is in the state it is today !
I've got better things to do than fight for fair Govt. And Fair Pay.
Let someone else handle it . . .


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You could always start your own charity. Then ask every pax to contribute, while you hold up a contribution box.

"Would you like to contribute to the bucked toothed Uber driver retirement fund?" "Every dollar helps and its for a great cause! "


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Just have to laugh at these guys who have bought into the Uber Lyft nonsense that they send out in their little messages. Give these asshats free drinks and food, candy and mints, treat them like kings and queens when for the most part they are simply cheap entitled children. Play their favorite music on a five-minute ride and answer every inane question about your personal life dozens of times a day while avoiding all of the god-awful Uber drivers who haven't got a clue about the rules of the road, can barely speak English and drive the crappiest cars they could possibly find. What more could anyone want from a career choice like uber Lyft? Bend over and thank travesty kalenick for the wonderful opportunity you have been given.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 9
> And that attitude is EXACTLY why the Country is in the state it is today !
> I've got better things to do than fight for fair Govt. And Fair Pay.
> Let someone else handle it . . .


The solution is often worse than the problem. Where I see great freedom and opportunity, other people see injustice because such freedom often creates opportunities that they don't think are fair enough. Passing new laws to enforce fairness seldom makes things better.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Tip schmip. Gratuities would not even be an issue if we, as INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS NOT EMPLOYED by uBer, were allowed to set our own per mile, per minute, and minimum rates! I know my worth. Do you? uBer sure as hell doesn't.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm not morally bankrupt enough to get over this. I want to stand up for what is right.


You should go travel, join a couple meetup group or sports teams in your area, maybe a cycling group. Seriously go do something.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Economy and job market are pretty awesome right now. Never seems like it but step back and look at the last ten years.Wont get much better.

If you hate your job today...change NOW. Better yourself and dont wait around for Uber to change or world peace etc....(would bet on the later first)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> The solution is often worse than the problem. Where I see great freedom and opportunity, other people see injustice because such freedom often creates opportunities that they don't think are fair enough. Passing new laws to enforce fairness seldom makes things better.


Uber is so wonderful,Houston drivers drive to Austin to make Livable wages !


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Risky. Soliciting cash on a trip is grounds for deactivation. You can solicit a tip but it's a grey area if asking for money to make an extra stop and then the pax reports you to uber.

Stop being a pushover and just say no. Problem solved


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So what if I went to the bar and kept ordering drinks and didn't tip the waiter? Should I just shake his hand and thank him the way riders do to us? What's the difference?


If you don't tip bartenders or servers next time they'll provide shitty service or no service at all. There's a way to accomplish the same affect with uBer riders. It's been discussed on this forum before. For every rider that doesn't tip on a non-surge fare, rate them one star. Eventually their ratings will drop low enough that drivers will stop accepting their requests. No tip? 1 star. Tip? 5 stars.


----------



## Troll (Mar 12, 2017)

Stops are a problem, if you refuse they will rate you low, if you agree and get no tip for the extra time you got had by UBER, not the rider, it's UBER's policy. I am fairly certain that the people that do not tip UBER drivers tip waitresses and bartenders. So, yes, no tip, rate at 1 star. Tip=5star.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Like if a group of people ask if we can make a stop, can I say only if I get a tip or something like that? .


I've done it. I get the tip upfront.

Problem is 80% of people won't want to. And if they do, it still doesn't keep them from going over the planned maximum wait time. Much easier to simply say no or have them grab you a soda.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> If you go back and look at my posts, I used to defend Uber. I was still New and was brainwashed that tips were included. Once I learned the truth, it was painful and felt like a friend was stabbing you in the gut with a sharp object. Disgusting.
> 
> I mean what I thinking? What were we all thinking? A 20 percent tip was included in the 4 dollar ride. Yea right.
> 
> ...


It's not all about tips it's mainly the rates they could go up a little and commissions split needs to go down all 3 of those plus more incentives and less bs badges and watching how we stop and go in the app man..


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But since I put my tip sign up, I got no tips and nobody has taken water or chocolate.


I have a tip sign AND a tip box. 3 $5's and a $10 yesterday alone not counting anything paid through Lyft app.

1 $5 was from See Jane Go
1 $5 was from Lyft
1 $5 and $10 was from Uber


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> I have a tip sign AND a tip box. 3 $5's and a $10 yesterday alone not counting anything paid through Lyft app.
> 
> 1 $5 was from See Jane Go
> 1 $5 was from Lyft
> 1 $5 and $10 was from Uber


That's good. But nobody complains about the tip box? When you're going up a hill does it fall over?


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> That's good. But nobody complains about the tip box? When you're going up a hill does it fall over?


My tip box is also a charging station and I use led charging cables. Nothing but compliments.

It comes with Velcro on the bottom that you can adhere to your center console. I have a Prius C with no console so it just kind of sits between the driver seats. No, it doesn't fall over.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

Only drive surge or high boost consider that your tip don't give them five stars if it makes you feel better.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> If Uber would just add a tip option, I would be a lot more pleased, because then at least people would understand. But what is Uber's problem? Our pax are STIFFING us.


Some know they are stiffing us inhate the ones who actually tell you how cheap this ride is compared to a taxi or other service...as if your getting paid more from Uber what the Hell..


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> My tip box is also a charging station and I use led charging cables. Nothing but compliments.
> 
> It comes with Velcro on the bottom that you can adhere to your center console. I have a Prius C with no console so it just kind of sits between the driver seats. No, it doesn't fall over.


What did you pay, 100 bucks for the charging station? Looked pretty expensive online. Hard to make that back soon in tips. Have any link or picture?


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Even if they gave a small tip, they would still save a bundle. I feel very insulted with no tips. It's like they're being rude to me on purpose.


It's definitely not that. Some pax are genuinely nice and sweet and enjoy their time in my car but don't tip. It could be a million reasons that they didn't tip.

Now if the option to tip was in the app and people didn't tip at the same percentages it would be a diff conversation.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> It's definitely not that. Some pax are genuinely nice and sweet and enjoy their time in my car but don't tip. It could be a million reasons that they didn't tip.
> 
> Now if the option to tip was in the app and people didn't tip at the same percentages it would be a diff conversation.


When I took my first Uber 3 years ago I did not tip. Why? Because I barely knew what it was and I wanted to tip but I was told by my father (who I was using his Uber account) that a 20 percent tip was included. I didn't really buy into that, but went along with it. Now I always tip my Uber driver, no exception. How can people live with themselves when they do a 4 dollar ride in tons of hectic traffic and not even offer a buck or two? I find it very disrespectful.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What did you pay, 100 bucks for the charging station? Looked pretty expensive online. Hard to make that back soon in tips. Have any link or picture?


Don't look to make the money back in tips. It's a tax write off making what you owe the government at the end of the year less.

Mods - thank you for merging the posts!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Don't look to make the money back in tips. It's a tax write off making what you owe the government at the end of the year less.
> 
> Mods - thank you for merging the posts!


You know I actually ordered a tip box. But I have chargers in the front seat. Can I just write on my tip box that chargers are available? Just makes things easier, people ask for chargers anyway. What do u think?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> You know I actually ordered a tip box. But I have chargers in the front seat. Can I just write on my tip box that chargers are available? Just makes things easier, people ask for chargers anyway. What do u think?


Don't handwrite it. Get it printed. Make it look professional.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Don't handwrite it. Get it printed. Make it look professional.


Sounds reasonable. Need to find somewhere to print it though at the size I want. I don't use a printer much myself. How about this?

Attention Lyft and Uber Riders: Tips are Much Appreciated!
- Chargers available 
- Free Water Bottles
- Snacks, candy, mints

By the way, do you ever drive anybody do the Gold Club Centerfolds in rancho cordova?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Sounds reasonable. Need to find somewhere to print it though at the size I want. I don't use a printer much myself. How about this?
> 
> Attention Lyft and Uber Riders: Tips are Much Appreciated!
> - Chargers available
> ...


Take off the word Attention. Only mention chargers.

I have picked up a bouncer from there and took him home. A couple other times I drove a dancer from other establishments such as the one you mentioned.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Take off the word Attention. Only mention chargers.
> 
> I have picked up a bouncer from there and took him home. A couple other times I drove a dancer from other establishments such as the one you mentioned.


Did the bouncer tip since he gets tips?


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> - Listen and agree with all my passengers
> - Very focused on my navigation
> - Constantly get compliments about my luxurious and clean Lexus RX 330
> - Free water, free mints, free Ghirardelli chocolate, free napkins
> ...


What I'm seeing:

-Free doormat
-Free doormat
-Free!!
-This guy would do anything for me, good thing the tips included!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Don't look to make the money back in tips. It's a tax write off making what you owe the government at the end of the year less.
> 
> Mods - thank you for merging the posts!


That's the thing, as an Uber driver you don't really have to report your tips. You do have to report your income as its on the 1099.

Tips are much better than fare income and don't cause any wear and tear on your car


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Sounds reasonable. Need to find somewhere to print it though at the size I want. I don't use a printer much myself. How about this?
> 
> Attention Lyft and Uber Riders: Tips are Much Appreciated!
> - Chargers available
> ...


Why do you actually go so much out of your way? What are you trying to prove? Even JetBlue et al aren't that generous. Once mid air, most stuff costs.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I feel bad for myself. Went out and bought extra chocolate this time because I thought with my new tip sign, I would be sure to get tips. Didn't work. And I have about 20 chocolates all melted in the car. It is the hottest day of the year and it's been raining like crazy here in the Bay Area.

Why do customers not want to tip when I spend so much to give them a 5 star plus experience?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> If you go back and look at my posts, I used to defend Uber. I was still New and was brainwashed


You my friend is what Uber and many others count on. The person that does not know, does not research to know and most important does not care to know. Preying on the millions that have become so intunned with the Internet is so common for almost any predator. Whether it be rideshare, child abduction or false news the Internet has actually made this country very very ignorant. 
The fare for hire industry has been around for almost 100 years. Uber's business model is nothing new. Travis just thought of an easy way to convince millions of people to illegally use their personal vehicles to run a business. Travis' main source of information to the public was posted on the Internet and so many ignorant non fact finding drivers jumped on board.
Just like your parents used to say "he never listens to me, he has to learn it the hard way".


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Why do customers not want to tip when I spend so much to give them a 5 star plus experience?


1 - People like free. Hell, people love free.
2- If they wanted to pay for chocolate, they would have gone to a grocery store
3- Listen to these other folks. They don't give anything away for free and their tips (or lack thereof) and ratings aren't affected. Also, their feelings aren't hurt. 
4 - TRAVIS

I think this is the point where I'm supposed to drop the mic.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You my friend is what Uber and many others count on. The person that does not know, does not research to know and most important does not care to know. Preying on the millions that have become so intunned with the Internet is so common for almost any predator. Whether it be rideshare, child abduction or false news the Internet has actually made this country very very ignorant.
> The fare for hire industry has been around for almost 100 years. Uber's business model is nothing new. Travis just thought of an easy way to convince millions of people to illegally use their personal vehicles to run a business. Travis' main source of information to the public was posted on the Internet and so many ignorant non fact finding drivers jumped on board.
> Just like your parents used to say "he never listens to me, he has to learn it the hard way".


Uber is illegal?


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Uber is illegal?


There's tons of grey areas let's put it that way


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Uber is illegal?


Depending on your state or municipality operating fare for hire without the proper insurance or other required documentation can be considered a criminal offense. Some places require fingerprinting, drug testing, maintenance logs, registration with gov't agencies, commercial insurance and background checks. Look up CA Dept of Trans rules for livery service vehicles for your requirements.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Why do customers not want to tip when I spend so much to give them a 5 star plus experience?


Because maybe they find you annoying? Do you ask as many questions to pax as you do on here?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

New car organizer and a tip box. Starbursts, tic tacs, chocolates, Special addition peoples magazine. Nice, clean, fresh smelling Lexus car. What more can you ask? This is all a test. I believe I offer great services.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

I think drider enjoys his misery.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

105398 said:


> No I don't want to stand up for "justice" because I have better and more productive things to do with my life and time.
> 
> Uber is a business model, similar to other "gig economy" jobs, that you're not going to change - which is people outbidding each other to supply service at the lowest rates. Focus on bettering yourself, explore other revenue streams and ultimately get a better/more stable job.
> 
> Accept Uber for what it is, and drive peak times and for high rates (read very specific times of day, location, or specific days). I actually enjoy being able to "cherry pick" a few nice rides per week, or 1-3 nice rides a day. But I recognize how tenuous the model is, hot little control I have over it - so the day it ends or evaporates so be it.


Are you Uber amploye?
Uber is fragulant business model, basically scam.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Uber doesn't owe us anything. I'm grateful for the opportunity it offers. If we find a better opportunity we can take it.
> 
> Tips are not included in the agreement the passengers have with the driver. Tips are merely optional gifts. Some passengers with reading comprehension issues may think they are including a tip when they are not. While Uber started with a no tip platform, what they have right now is basically the passengers just being too ignorant to understand what is going on or to know that policies have changed.
> Why dont u just shove a broom up ur arse
> ...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Don't know if it's because of my snacks but I communicated well and asked these tourists how their day was. Talked to them about their experiences, made them laugh. And then instead of dropping them off in the corner I turned into the hotel despite it being tight. Could here the bill coming out.. I believe I'm worth it.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

"I communicated well"

Not always.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Says for professionalism. Is it cuz the tip sign? I wasn't unprofessional with anyone at all. I feel this company is wronging me. The only reason I have a tip sign is because Uber made me go out of my way to do this to inform people because they weren't transparent.

I work my heart out. This is not fair. I wasn't unprofessional with anybody. I bet somebody is jealous that I drive a nice car.

The worst part is I have no clue who gave me this rating. And if I start guessing i start to think in ways that might be discriminating.

So I guess I gotta shape up and slave for this company? Cuz it's so bad to have a tip sign? Not fair, I am better than this.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You got a one star probably because your Pax found you annoying. 

Do you ask as many obvious questions to them as you do here?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You got a one star probably because your Pax found you annoying.
> 
> Do you ask as many obvious questions to them as you do here?


That's nonsense Shangsta. I didn't ask any annoying questions. It was my first one star ever. I don't know what I did wrong. The only thing I could think of is the tip sign. Or maybe they found all the treats annoying? Or maybe they didn't like the Special Edition People's Magazine? I didn't do ANYTHING wrong. I had some very good trips tonight. The only one I could think of is maybe these 2 I picked up that seemed kind of ghetto. But even they weren't treating me bad. So what do I learn from this?

Could it be that I started rating non tippers 4 and maybe one saw that and decided to change my rating? See, I really don't know who it is and if I make a guess just based off my last ride, then I also start to become discriminatory.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Putting up a sign or asking for tips is begging to get 1 stared .

Not doing it is begging to never get tipped.

It's a lose lose situation.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Putting up a sign or asking for tips is begging to get 1 stared .
> 
> Not doing it is begging to never get tipped.
> 
> It's a lose lose situation.


: (

I guess people just want to be cheap. Why do these cheap people think it's okay for us to drive them around for 3 or 4 bucks?


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Probably you're whining got you 1-starred. Jeesh.
Try the secret Uher ratings test. For one week just say "hi" and "bye", nothing else and watch the magic happen with your ratings. It worked for me and I know it can work for you too! Cheers.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So today I tried something a little bit different. Not only did I have the tip sign, but I had the other backseat right behind a car organizer, filled with all kinds of candies, chocolates, gatorade, and mints. Also had some special edition People's magazines. Then in the center of the car had all the waters. It was still very spacious and clean.

But did someone rate me a 1 because they saw all this and felt insulted like it was a gimmick? Or was it because of the tip sign? Or maybe a combination of both? Could my Lexus RX and the tip sign have rubbed them the wrong way? Could it have been a passenger yesterday?

I don't know who gave me a 1. My initial reaction was it had to be the last person I dropped off. But I can't judge them just based off of demographics. So it's easy to think it was so and so, but it's hard to just point the finger at someone unless your sure.

Any possibility that one of the non tipping people I gave a 4 star, noticed and decided to get even with me? At this point, I have no idea what I did to get a one star. I have a nice car and it has a lot of space, with leather seats. Lots of leg room, comfortable, fresh and clean. I keep it very clean and fresh. I have free stuff for everyone. It's royal treatment for such a cheap ride they are getting. So I really don't know what happened.

Should I just shut up and drive? Before, I was worrying about not getting the ratings I want, so I tried hard to make sure that I was listening to the customers. Got some real good conversations. But you know what? It's a LOT of work. And I still got one starred for trying to be friendly. So it seems to me that no matter what I do, my ratings go up and down. Doesn't matter what I try, what I offer, whatever. All I know is that I got a one star for the first time and it came after I put up the tip sign and started rating other people 4 stars. 

Also, I had 5 bad ratings around New Year's Eve. So what does that tell you? That a lot of these ratings are not in my control. If I had 29 people rate me a 5 and then 5 people rated me poorly on New Year's Even, then that means they're too hard to please. I just had my rating go from a 4.9 to a 4.86. If I keep going like that, I'm surely going to fall below the 4.7. There are some bad people in this business. That's for sure.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Uber doesn't owe us anything. I'm grateful for the opportunity it offers. If we find a better opportunity we can take it.
> 
> Tips are not included in the agreement the passengers have with the driver. Tips are merely optional gifts. Some passengers with reading comprehension issues may think they are including a tip when they are not. While Uber started with a no tip platform, what they have right now is basically the passengers just being too ignorant to understand what is going on or to know that policies have changed.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

Uber has trained their drivers and their passangers in a subtle yet very effective way. Drivers go above and beyond making sure their passengers are comfortable and happy. Sometimes offering mints, water and use of the phone charger to guarentee a 5 star rating.

Uber placed more value on its passangers and by doing so, elevated them to a higher class. Passengers no longer appreciate drivers, but expect to be treated as if , becasuse they are, royality.

It is not OK nor is it acceptable


Trafficat said:


> Uber doesn't owe us anything. I'm grateful for the opportunity it offers. If we find a better opportunity we can take it.
> 
> Tips are not included in the agreement the passengers have with the driver. Tips are merely optional gifts. Some passengers with reading comprehension issues may think they are including a tip when they are not. While Uber started with a no tip platform, what they have right now is basically the passengers just being too ignorant to understand what is going on or to know that policies have changed.
> 
> ...




they give us gifts, in forms of stars and feel good badges! Cheap passengers taking advantage of Uber drivers, treating us like servants, getting beyond excited saying we get 5 stars like it cost them 100.00!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> So today I tried something a little bit different. Not only did I have the tip sign, but I had the other backseat right behind a car organizer, filled with all kinds of candies, chocolates, gatorade, and mints. Also had some special edition People's magazines. Then in the center of the car had all the waters. It was still very spacious and clean.
> 
> But did someone rate me a 1 because they saw all this and felt insulted like it was a gimmick? Or was it because of the tip sign? Or maybe a combination of both? Could my Lexus RX and the tip sign have rubbed them the wrong way? Could it have been a passenger yesterday?
> 
> ...


Did the customer feel like there was NOT enough room for them to put feet on the consul for you to give them their foot massage? Or did you ignore that?

I hope you are providing warm towels, if not you will never get 5 stars


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I like it when a person can tip because they want to, but I don't think people should feel like they have to. It allows the base service to be affordable to those with less money while those with more money can pay more for it if they want to.


I agree with this 100%. I don't carrying drunk college kids because, well, drunk college kids. I like driving the ones that are going from A to B sober, though, and I never expect a tip from them. They're just trying to get through the expense of school. Same with the blue collar worker types that Uber to work. They're paying to Uber to get to a low paying job. This is commendable considering the number of Americans that won't go to work because "I don't have a car to get there and back."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I feel bad for myself. Went out and bought extra chocolate this time because I thought with my new tip sign, I would be sure to get tips. Didn't work. And I have about 20 chocolates all melted in the car. It is the hottest day of the year and it's been raining like crazy here in the Bay Area.
> 
> Why do customers not want to tip when I spend so much to give them a 5 star plus experience?





DRider85 said:


> New car organizer and a tip box. Starbursts, tic tacs, chocolates, Special addition peoples magazine. Nice, clean, fresh smelling Lexus car. What more can you ask? This is all a test. I believe I offer great services.





DRider85 said:


> So today I tried something a little bit different. Not only did I have the tip sign, but I had the other backseat right behind a car organizer, filled with all kinds of candies, chocolates, gatorade, and mints. Also had some special edition People's magazines. Then in the center of the car had all the waters. It was still very spacious and clean.
> 
> But did someone rate me a 1 because they saw all this and felt insulted like it was a gimmick? Or was it because of the tip sign? Or maybe a combination of both? Could my Lexus RX and the tip sign have rubbed them the wrong way? Could it have been a passenger yesterday?
> 
> ...


You are seriously a glutton for punishment.

I'm a gamer, so I understand the desire for a high rating, it's like having a high KDR in a video game right? Well, when I get that occasional down rating, you just have to shrug it off as the pax being an asshole.

You are trying to hard, this is not that difficult. Drop all the water and candy immediately.

Instead, invest in a tablet tipping sign and use Spotify Connect and a Square reader. It's the better investment then spending money on god damn Godiva Chocolate and Gatorade...

I get tipped minimum $100 between Fri and Sat driving. Never once offered candy or water. The tablet tipping sign is the way to go, it's far more classy than a printed sign and you can play with the message.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Putting up a sign or asking for tips is begging to get 1 stared .
> 
> Not doing it is begging to never get tipped.
> 
> It's a lose lose situation.


Not true at all, I have a tip sign and I have never gotten one starred. Asking for tips will probably get you a one star though yes.



DRider85 said:


> But did someone rate me a 1 because they saw all this and felt insulted like it was a gimmick?


You'll never know, now stop acting like a five year old and get over it


----------



## bossdriver (Apr 25, 2016)

JOB = J.ust O. ver B. roke!

you can never get rich working for someone else. A J.O.B. is not the answer. Obviously you do not value your TIME, which is worth more than MONEY.

There are no stable jobs in this economy. People getting laid off all the time.

I hope those (gigs) are training the sheep (i meant you) very well. Damn, you need 2 worthless gigs plus Uber on the side...Sucks to be you!

Starting your own business is the answer btw.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

D rider your even more annoying then Karen stein


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Uber doesn't owe us anything. I'm grateful for the opportunity it offers. If we find a better opportunity we can take it.
> 
> Tips are not included in the agreement the passengers have with the driver. Tips are merely optional gifts. Some passengers with reading comprehension issues may think they are including a tip when they are not. While Uber started with a no tip platform, what they have right now is basically the passengers just being too ignorant to understand what is going on or to know that policies have changed.
> 
> ...


Not trying to encourage a tipping culture however.....
Picked up 4 female riders leaving an upscale bar on St. Patrick's Day. Heard them discussing their $240 bar tab and the $45 tip they left for the "hot" bartender. OK, so the bartender just poured a few drinks for them and they give him $45 without blinking an eye. I drive them 12 miles home in heavy traffic for 45 minutes and the constant nagging to change the radio station, turn up the volume, why can't you charge more than one iPhone at a time, don't you have Spotify?-----and you guessed it-----nada. Is this equitable? I think the service I provided was just as important-----maybe getting them safely to their location might be just as important as mixing vodka and orange juice. I'm just saying.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

blackjackross said:


> Not trying to encourage a tipping culture however.....
> Picked up 4 female riders leaving an upscale bar on St. Patrick's Day. Heard them discussing their $240 bar tab and the $45 tip they left for the "hot" bartender. OK, so the bartender just poured a few drinks for them and they give him $45 without blinking an eye. I drive them 12 miles home in heavy traffic for 45 minutes and the constant nagging to change the radio station, turn up the volume, why can't you charge more than one iPhone at a time, don't you have Spotify?-----and you guessed it-----nada. Is this equitable? I think the service I provided was just as important-----maybe getting them safely to their location might be just as important as mixing vodka and orange juice. I'm just saying.


Disgusting h***, I would've been so mad!!!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I don't see the evil. Uber offers an opportunity for drivers to make some money and riders to use their money for a low cost ride. Drivers voluntarily choose to use their car and labor for a cut of Uber's money. Passengers voluntarily pay an amount to Uber, and if they feel inclined, tip the driver.
> 
> Everything seems voluntary. The only people who really suffer by the existence to Uber are the competitors to Uber. The taxi guys lose out when the customers are not locked into their monopoly anymore and choose to take cheaper offered rides. And personally I don't see that as evil either.
> 
> No one is forcing anyone to drive for Uber, and if Uber is your only opportunity you can probably blame the government for stifling job growth more than Uber for offering the work. Would you be better off or worse off if Uber did not exist? Unless you used to be a Taxi driver making bank off of what was probably somewhat of a government enforced monopoly you are probably better off now, or if you are worse off it is only because you made bad choices and chose the wrong opportunities for you.


U don't see the evil in rider behavior? Or taking advantage of a ride such as a short run? Sure u can profit a little on long rides. But transporting a group of four 4, for 3 blocks for $3? Does that make sense? That same 4 on a bus would cost $12. Pax knows what's going on, yet they just play dumb.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Are you for real Drider........cuz all of your saga(s) sounds made up and are posted who and what will bite. ......(guilty as charged!) But if your tales of woe are legit , best entertainment value for my negative bank account. keep em coming my friend , they are priceless.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Regarding low ratings, there is an inverse relationship between alcohol consumption and driver rating. They don't call alcohol "liquid ahole" for nothing. Some drunks give a 1 star because they're drunk. There's nothing you can do about it, except to not take it personally. Also, I always call my pings along the LV Strip. The main purpose is to make sure they know where I can pick them up. Any slur in their voice, I cancel and move on. They aren't worth the hassle.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> So today I tried something a little bit different. Not only did I have the tip sign, but I had the other backseat right behind a car organizer, filled with all kinds of candies, chocolates, gatorade, and mints. Also had some special edition People's magazines. Then in the center of the car had all the waters. It was still very spacious and clean.
> 
> But did someone rate me a 1 because they saw all this and felt insulted like it was a gimmick? Or was it because of the tip sign? Or maybe a combination of both? Could my Lexus RX and the tip sign have rubbed them the wrong way? Could it have been a passenger yesterday?
> 
> ...


I have an uncontrollable urge to take a dump in your Lexus RX.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Because maybe they find you annoying? Do you ask as many questions to pax as you do on here?


No, this is not the reason. If you go to a restaurant and you plan to EVER return you really better tip your waitress. If you use Uber and you plan to EVER use this service again, you should tip the person who served your needs. It's pretty simple. Only Uber (Travis) does not get this concept.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Should I just shut up and drive?


Literally what everyone's been telling you.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

bad089 said:


> I have an uncontrollable urge to take a dump in your Lexus RX.


Then dude would ask 100,000 questions about the cleaning fee


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

gsneaker350 said:


> Then dude would ask 100,000 questions about the cleaning fee


I'd just rate him 5* and tell him not to make it a big deal.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> No, this is not the reason. If you go to a restaurant and you plan to EVER return you really better tip your waitress. If you use Uber and you plan to EVER use this service again, you should tip the person who served your needs. It's pretty simple. Only Uber (Travis) does not get this concept.


No I get tipped on close to fifty percent of my trips. I also educate every pax, have a tip sign and a lighted jar.

Drivers like DRIDER will never get tipped. Offering all that crap doesn't get you tips, pax thing of you as a pushover even more so.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> No I get tipped on close to fifty percent of my trips. I also educate every pax, have a tip sign and a lighted jar.
> 
> Drivers like DRIDER will never get tipped. Offering all that crap doesn't get you tips, pax thing of you as a pushover even more so.


I call BS. Provide me with a link to your bank, your username and password so I can verify your deposits.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Where do your pax's sit with all that crap in your car?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Guerosdaddy said:


> Where do your pax's sit with all that crap in your car?


They don't. That's why he got a 1*


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Guerosdaddy said:


> Where do your pax's sit with all that crap in your car?


There's more than enough room. My car is big and most of the stuff is in the center. So they reach over and grab a chocolate or water.



drivininsac said:


> They don't. That's why he got a 1*


You mean Uber gave me a 1.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> There's more than enough room. My car is big and most of the stuff is in the center. So they reach over and grab a chocolate or water.


Or half of the chocolate...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No I get tipped on close to fifty percent of my trips. I also educate every pax, have a tip sign and a lighted jar.
> 
> Drivers like DRIDER will never get tipped. Offering all that crap doesn't get you tips, pax thing of you as a pushover even more so.


A pushover huh? That's says a lot about them, loving to push me over. It's a test to see what is in their heart.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> A pushover huh? That's says a lot about them, loving to push me over. It's a test to see what is in their heart.


I guess it depends on how much you want to spend finding out what's in people's hearts.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll give you credit for one thing (or in your case 1 star), you know how to start a thread.
All I can imagine is candy wrappers and melted chocolate over every inch of your car. You probably spend more time cleaning your car than driving it. To each his own.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

If ratings aren't important than whose to say it's wrong to ask for a tip? When I was in Tijuana everyone asked for a tip. I'm sure a certain percent will do it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow guy, wow...

Step 1: Empty Your Car
Step 2: Put up a tipping sign
Step 2a: Make it an awesome Tablet Tipping sign like I have
Step 3: Profit

I'm afraid no level of explaining to you how to be sly about how to discuss tips, I don't think you know how to sell something like that with the finesse it requires.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Wow guy, wow...
> 
> Step 1: Empty Your Car
> Step 2: Put up a tipping sign
> ...


Well my tip sign did not work one bit


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You may just be shit out of luck my friend....


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

DRider, you're like a car accident I can't look away from.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I am not scared to ask for a tip. But I just don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I am not scared to ask for a tip. But I just don't want to get in trouble.


Did you not get enough attention as a child? You're trolling again.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Did you not get enough attention as a child? You're trolling again.


You don't take your Uber work seriously?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You don't take your Uber work seriously?


Please take a picture of your entire setup and post it right now.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Please take a picture of your entire setup and post it right now.


I was gonna post my tip sign too but it says file too large. But u know I'm legit.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Loading up. We'll see what people do.

















Who says Drider don't have style?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

We ALL do


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wheres the picture of the tip sign. An overall view is what i was looking for.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Wheres the picture of the tip sign. An overall view is what i was looking for.


You know. I may have to ask for favors if someone wants me to wait more than 10 minutes for them to run an errand. People cannot keep getting away with being rude by being cheap. Time is money.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105146
> 
> 
> You know. I may have to ask for favors if someone wants me to wait more than 10 minutes for them to run an errand. People cannot keep getting away with being rude by being cheap. Time is money.


Or say "No, I won't wait for you"?

The whole setup is sloppy, your woes are very evident now...

Empty your car out immediately. Your an Uber driver not a damn Bodega...

If you're gonna put up trade dress at least put the damn thing on straight, lol.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Or say "No, I won't wait for you"?
> 
> The whole setup is sloppy, your woes are very evident now...
> 
> ...


Wow that hurts? Sloppy? Never heard that one before. At Least I keep everything clean and fresh


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Wow that hurts? Sloppy? Never heard that one before. At Least I keep everything clean and fresh


It ain't clean, it's all an eye sore, even your tipping sign isn't flush and hangs crocked...

Why am I not surprised you buy designer brand chocolates too? If you're going to offer chocolates, at least give out friggin' dollar store chocolates for god's sake.

This isn't a Dentist's waiting room, ditch the damn magazines. If I saw that, I'd just think your wife likes to read People from the backseat and she won't let you remove them from your vehicle. That then tells me a lot about you, that your wife would rather sit in the back seat and read People instead of being in the front seat with you?

You probably don't have a wife, but that's the image I get when I see that...

I'm telling you right now, empty out your car, straighten up that tip sign and you'll at least be in a better place to start.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It ain't clean, it's all an eye sore, even your tipping sign isn't flush and hangs crocked...
> 
> Why am I not surprised you buy designer brand chocolates too? If you're going to offer chocolates, at least give out friggin' dollar store chocolates for god's sake.
> 
> I'm telling you right now, empty out your car, straighten up that tip sign and you'll at least be in a better place to start.


You're cherry picking. Eye soar? My Lexus IS an eye soar? I've been told I'm the best driver ever for what I offer. I've been in other Uber cars and mine is far fresher and cleaner. I always get compliments about how clean it is.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Sounds reasonable. Need to find somewhere to print it though at the size I want. I don't use a printer much myself. How about this?
> 
> Attention Lyft and Uber Riders: Tips are Much Appreciated!
> - Chargers available
> ...


Passengers don't see those items, if available, as "free", but simply as part of the service. Just like the donuts they offer you if you take your car to the dealer for service.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You're cherry picking. Eye soar? My Lexus IS an eye soar? I've been told I'm the best driver ever for what I offer. I've been in other Uber cars and mine is far fresher and cleaner. I always get compliments about how clean it is.


Yet no tips huh?

Well, like I said, maybe the Bay Area are terrible tippers. I don't offer any consumables, I don't even allow people to bring food or drinks in my car, much less give it away at my own cost.

4.92 and I get tipped on the regular.

Yes, your Lexus is an eye sore and while it may smell great, that bodega you got going on is crap.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> You're cherry picking. Eye soar? My Lexus IS an eye soar? I've been told I'm the best driver ever for what I offer. I've been in other Uber cars and mine is far fresher and cleaner. I always get compliments about how clean it is.


You go!
The thing I Love to hear...
"Best Uber Ever"
Music to my ears...
THATS why I add all the little things to the ride...
including 200 extra watts of sound and lights...
When pax get in MY CAR....
I want them to have an awesome experience...
Uber didnt make me do that...
My little monkey butt did that...
Being proud of what you provide others while you work is a SURE sign of...
A really professional attitude...
Makes my little monkey butt proud...
And on that note...
It would be nice to see them stop lowering rates....seems to be a self defeating exercise in a race to the bottom...
Think its costing them lots of good professional drivers....
Good Luck!
Rakos


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105146
> 
> 
> You know. I may have to ask for favors if someone wants me to wait more than 10 minutes for them to run an errand. People cannot keep getting away with being rude by being cheap. Time is money.


I don't even know what to say to that mess you ve got going. Dude. You're driving from point a to point b, not flying cross country. You're average ride is 15 minutes , if you're lucky!! Whose got time to read a mag?! And how much time do you spend cleaning up after people? I offer nothing in my Ford (yeah, I said it) except a safe ride and intelligent conversation(when intelligent conversation is necessary! )


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Yet no tips huh?
> 
> Well, like I said, maybe the Bay Area are terrible tippers. I don't offer any consumables, I don't even allow people to bring food or drinks in my car, much less give it away at my own cost.
> 
> ...


I get tipped pretty often. No extras, just a clean 2016 corolla.

Edit: I also barely talk to PAX. Hi ----> drive to destination ----> You got your shit? ----> bye.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok earlier in this post I recommended that you drive a taxi.......I now take that back 

Your are perfect absolutely PERFECT for Uber why?
#1 you drive a Lexus as a taxi yes I said it a taxi all beit an unlicensed gypsee cab
your still a taxi
#2 you spend your own $$ to make the dumb azz Uber riders "like you" thinking your ratings won't suffer
#3 as a true professional taxi driver you wouldn't have to provide anything but a ride no water no chocolate no magazines (magazines to read in an Uber?  that is just too funny)
#4 your little sign is begging for attention and begging for tips and it looks janky like chit  I bet that gets you all types of tip money....at least make it look professional. Sheesh
#5 You actually think your doing "great" cuz you give away free chit
#6 why in the hell would you drive a Lexus as a unlicensed unregulated gipsee cab?

Do you see where all these posters are going with this?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 maybe you should dress better? A nice suit and some driving gloves? Chauffeurs cap? Professional look. Dress for success.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Ok earlier in this post I recommended that you drive a taxi.......I now take that back
> 
> Your are perfect absolutely PERFECT for Uber why?
> #1 you drive a Lexus as a taxi yes I said it a taxi all beit an unlicensed gypsee cab
> ...


Yea but all your points you made should only be considered good things about me. I have been giving good customer service. You're right I do want people to like me. I like making people's day and hearing things like "I've never met an Uber driver as awesome as him" or "oh my gawd girl, this is the best lyfter ever."


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> If you go back and look at my posts, I used to defend Uber. I was still New and was brainwashed that tips were included. Once I learned the truth, it was painful and felt like a friend was stabbing you in the gut with a sharp object. Disgusting.
> 
> I mean what I thinking? What were we all thinking? A 20 percent tip was included in the 4 dollar ride. Yea right.
> 
> ...


Not trying to belittle you, and their is no need for a response. But there are a number of responses to your thread that have offered simple and legitimate input. yet you appear and again please forgive me naive.
The human being is truly the most unpredictable creature as to why they say or do things. Is this your first gig working with the public ?, or have you not had the opportunity of traveling on your own to different places or cultures. if so that would explain why you are not grasping the simple realities of this carnival called uber.
I can not stress this enough.
Empty your vehicle of every item except your phone, charger and aux cord.
Offer nothing except a safe ride in a timely matter.
Extend a hello how are you and drive period.
And most importantly quit posting for at least 90 days. It's simply not helping you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Not trying to belittle you, and their is no need for a response. But there are a number of responses to your thread that have offered simple and legitimate input. yet you appear and again please forgive me naive.
> The human being is truly the most unpredictable creature as to why they say or do things. Is this your first gig working with the public ?, or have you not had the opportunity of traveling on your own to different places or cultures. if so that would explain why you are not grasping the simple realities of this carnival called uber.
> I can not stress this enough.
> Empty your vehicle of every item except your phone, charger and aux cord.
> ...


But I have a heart of gold.



MrPhuckYouMan said:


> You sound like the typical pigeon uber wants. Yas sir masta sir uber. Man up wimp
> 
> Uber changed the taxi game. Now cheapies don't feel obligated to tip. Not even on Lyft and it's built in the app. Solution, get a better jobshitheads


Okay, tell me a job that is as flexible as Uber and pays better. All of us will join.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But I have a heart of gold.


It's official, he's a troll.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Drider85 you could just do what you want to do, and NOT keep telling or asking us about it! You would make a lot of us very happy.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

I went from page 1 all the way to 11 and it's still the same crap. This argument will never be settled as some people are just so fixated on this tips idea that they will never change their stand. I had a thread a few months ago asking why "we expect tips", and they reaked out, eventually it had to be closed as some of them got so butthurt they went straight to personal attacks, because that's how you win an argument apperently. 

I still have the same position that tips are fine when we get them, but should not be expected from anyone, but some drivers just won't give up. Personally, I took two Lyft rides last week and tipped $5 each, neither driver asked for it, they just did their job professionally and got compensated.

These tips issue threads are posted a dozen times per day, I think the community is just getting tired of the negativity that comes with them.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But I have a heart of gold.
> 
> Okay, tell me a job that is as flexible as Uber and pays better. All of us will join.


Have you ever tried just coming right out and asking your pax for a tip? Would seem warranted when they drink your Red Bull or when you let them read People's magazine.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> I went from page 1 all the way to 11 and it's still the same crap. This argument will never be settled as some people are just so fixated on this tips idea that they will never change their stand. I had a thread a few months ago asking why "we expect tips", and they reaked out, eventually it had to be closed as some of them got so butthurt they went straight to personal attacks, because that's how you win an argument apperently.
> 
> I still have the same position that tips are fine when we get them, but should not be expected from anyone, but some drivers just won't give up. Personally, I took two Lyft rides last week and tipped $5 each, neither driver asked for it, they just did their job professionally and got compensated.
> 
> These tips issue threads are posted a dozen times per day, I think the community is just getting tired of the negativity that comes with them.


What's so wrong with about adding a tip option? Uber should do it. I didn't grow up in America learning to stiff our waiters and drivers.



Jagent said:


> Have you ever tried just coming right out and asking your pax for a tip? Would seem warranted when they drink your Red Bull or when you let them read People's magazine.


I'm gonna do it one day just in the spur of the moment. I will ask very nicely. Got rid of people magazine. Now have brochures of the Bay Area and California.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna do it one day just in the spur of the moment. I will ask very nicely. Got rid of people magazine. Now have brochures of the Bay Area and California.


There's your opening... next time you get a cheap pax. .
"Since you're not gonna leave a tip, would you be interested in buying this used People's magazine? "


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What's so wrong with about adding a tip option? Uber should do it. I didn't grow up in America learning to stiff our waiters and drivers.
> 
> I'm gonna do it one day just in the spur of the moment. I will ask very nicely. Got rid of people magazine. Now have brochures of the Bay Area and California.


You want tips in app? Drive exclusively for Lyft. All the in app tips you can ask for. You complain all day and night about tips tips tips. Why doesn't Uber do this or that. Why are my Uber customers not tipping. If you don't like Uber's policy of "No tips required" then just save yourself time, effort, and mental health and use Lyft where they encourage tips.

It will also save the other driver's faces on these forums since we facepalm so very often when you post.

I tried helping you yet you continue. Done.


----------



## KingGoober (Feb 15, 2017)

Jagent said:


> DRider85 maybe you should dress better? A nice suit and some driving gloves? Chauffeurs cap? Professional look. Dress for success.


... and don't forget the bow-tie!


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> morally bankrupt


Perfectly worded for UBER!



DRider85 said:


> Even if I have a better paying job, my views won't change. It's not all about me but society.
> 
> You don't understand do you? I said it's not all about ME only. Go head and keep getting abused.


I think you have a good heart, good mind, but not a shot in hell. You're best bet is to put up a tip sign and a tip box. Fills my gas tank every night before I go home.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

View attachment 105758


JoeyA said:


> Perfectly worded for UBER!
> 
> I think you have a good heart, good mind, but not a shot in hell. You're best bet is to put up a tip sign and a tip box. Fills my gas tank every night before I go home.


Tonight loading up more than ever as a test. Spent an extra 16 today on goodies. It's st Patrick's day so we'll see. This is all a test. You have to take a risk sometimes in business.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'd rather get no tips then sit their and buy folks sh&t. Most your rides the pax does not even have time to entertain that stuff.

Let us know how it goes,


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

That's definitely an overkill man


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> That's definitely an overkill man


 Not according to this surprisingly extremely extremely hot Uber driver I just met and drove. She said she noticed my rating are solid and said she's gotta do the same and get more amenities. She said another girl chewed her out for not having water and demanded to be treated as a princess by all drivers. Got a one star for not having water.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Any pax complaining that I don't offer free water is getting kicked out of my car.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Any pax complaining that I don't offer free water is getting kicked out of my car.


Man this driver is very attractive. But it sounded like an unattractive pax cussed her out . Said every driver should treat her like a princess.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Man this driver is very attractive. But it sounded like an unattractive pax cussed her out . Said every driver should treat her like a princess.


Did you get her number?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Did you get her number?


She was on her way to meet her "almost" About to be boyfriend. I need business cards. Couldn't believe that she drives. Hottest rider ever.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> If you go back and look at my posts, I used to defend Uber. I was still New and was brainwashed that tips were included. Once I learned the truth, it was painful and felt like a friend was stabbing you in the gut with a sharp object. Disgusting.
> 
> I mean what I thinking? What were we all thinking? A 20 percent tip was included in the 4 dollar ride. Yea right.
> 
> ...


Glad u finally came over to the dark side young padawan derider! Better late than never! What do you want? TIPS! WHEN DO YA WANTEM? NOW!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Glad u finally came over to the dark side young padawan derider! Better late than never! What do you want? TIPS! WHEN DO YA WANTEM? NOW!


Yea u know I want my tips bro!!!!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Yea u know I want my tips bro!!!!


I can't believe you struck out with the hot Uber driver pax.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I can't believe you struck out with the hot Uber driver pax.


At least we talked the whole time.


----------



## Silver Cab (Mar 11, 2017)

DRider85 are you making any profit after all your, and especially, the extra expenses?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 were you at the Sacramento Airport today??? I went to use the port-o-potties and noticed that in the trash can at the driver waiting area there was an empty bag of Ghirardelli. I got pinged for a ride and had to run so I couldn't get a pic.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 105761
> View attachment 105760
> View attachment 105758
> 
> ...


I think your next experiment should be to offer *Fillico Water* to your pax, I think this will *SURELY* be the final key to success in increasing your tips and meeting that special sexy lady....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006U6BNFO/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I made 2 dollars in tips with Uber and 1 with lyft. But about 240 in fare earnings after Uber and lyft cut. 27 rides and now heading home. One middle aged lady took a chocolate and also asked for gum. No tip. Was sad and disappointed in her manners.

The good news is I don't need to buy Red Bull's anymore. People notice and comment on them but seem shy to take them. So that will be an expense I won't need anymore.

One girl took a water and said "you're the best." She left the bottle in car but promised to give me 5 star. No tip.

My next thing is to act like jimmy Kimmel. He did an episode where he was an Uber driver. I really like the style. He said hi my name is Jimmy. Very friendly. Shakes your hand.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

i just don't understand. There is something called ethics. What is their justification? And doesn't Travis feel the slightest bit guilty for discouraging tips?

You see, when I don't get tipped, I don't just feel sorry for myself. I feel bad for all drivers. I feel bad for society and quite embarrassed with what our culture has become.

So a lot of people tell me if I'm not happy with pay or tips, then I should quit. But what they don't understand is that even if I quit, I would still be bothered by what's going on with rideshare. I tip my drivers. I give stuff away. I have common sense that you're supposed to tip. What happened to the rest of society? 

At least I can take pride in the fact that I'm a moral human being. I might be annoying to you and I might not be the brightest tool, but I have the intelligence to understand ethics. I would be embarrassed for days to not tip a driver. I guess society has no shame in anything. Take, take, take.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Some pax are under the impression that drivers make all kinds of money. What would it take for rideshare to be exposed like Scientology? I mean Uber had a bad year in PR. But if we can expose the truth more, don't you think Travis can make some changes?

Stop being negative! Let's talk positive for once! I believe I am worth more and you should believe you are too!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Yawn.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

The younger crowd doesnt tip. They could care less, really. All those bags from the Mall are what counts to them. 

Uber heavily advertises for new drivers to replace the ones that quit driving. I also don't refer new drivers for $100. Why would you want more drivers in your area? So you can make less money?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> i just don't understand. There is something called ethics. What is their justification? And doesn't Travis feel the slightest bit guilty for discouraging tips?
> 
> You see, when I don't get tipped, I don't just feel sorry for myself. I feel bad for all drivers. I feel bad for society and quite embarrassed with what our culture has become.
> 
> ...


It goes back to the fundamental flaw in free markets: if unregulated, if they can get away with it, they will.

The way to correct the free market is to regulate it to prevent such injustices. But, libertarians will disagree.

Libertarians don't like the civil rights law that compels business owners not to discriminate against minorities.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> i just don't understand. There is something called ethics. What is their justification? And doesn't Travis feel the slightest bit guilty for discouraging tips?
> 
> You see, when I don't get tipped, I don't just feel sorry for myself. I feel bad for all drivers. I feel bad for society and quite embarrassed with what our culture has become.
> 
> ...


Kids are being brainwashed. Why do you think noone on uber tips? Travis came out in a suit spreading propaganda cuz who wants to beilve some guy in a whitebeater just barely getting by cuz his boss lies?

Im an open minded person i follow ethics and facts kids dont got any as parents put them in front of tablets and not give a shit


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

How long before this thread gets merged with your other tipping thread that got all your other tipping threads merged to?

Did they feel bad when they brought on the fast food revolution, cheapening the food service industry or did restaurants move on?

Eventually, there will be different tiers of ride share. But if you want top level service, you higher a chauffeur or limo. Ride share is not meant to be the top tier in transporation services.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Did you order your fillico water yet?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

When can we expect a new thread?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Holy shit! Idk whether to think your ignorant or what cuz you listen to to these people who are giveing you advise and you just keep doing it. 

Are you a social justice warrior? Specail cupcake who feels entitled to everything.

Love
Hate
Trump


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Ride share is not meant to be the top tier in transporation services.


That's exactly right. Right now Uber and Lyft are both subsidizing the cost of rides, which I think is crazy. I believe Uber would have kept growing just fine at the old rates. Had they kept rates up and stayed out of the driverless car business, Uber might have already been profitable. I'm not sure about that, I'd have to see their expenses. If Uber cost the same as a cab it would still be more convenient and offer a more pleasant atmosphere. I'd still use Uber if the rates were exactly the same. The first time I took Uber was before the rate decrease and I still tipped my driver because it was awesome.

The tipping resistance is all Kalanick.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> That's exactly right. Right now Uber and Lyft are both subsidizing the cost of rides, which I think is crazy. I believe Uber would have kept growing just fine at the old rates. Had they kept rates up and stayed out of the driverless car business, Uber might have already been profitable. I'm not sure about that, I'd have to see their expenses. If Uber cost the same as a cab it would still be more convenient and offer a more pleasant atmosphere. I'd still use Uber if the rates were exactly the same. The first time I took Uber was before the rate decrease and I still tipped my driver because it was awesome.
> 
> The tipping resistance is all Kalanick.


Soon they'll raise rates, once they can no longer get more capital investment to sink into it. Now, whether Drivers will see the benefit of that rate increase is yet to be determined...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Soon they'll raise rates, once they can no longer get more capital investment to sink into it. Now, whether Drivers will see the benefit of that rate increase is yet to be determined...


We should.... and maybe we should all be required to get licenses and take tests. That way the serious ones will do well and the casuals will not be as interested.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Yawn.


No im gonna keep at it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This is my official petition. Please sign. We can get his attention and everyone will win. This is my stand. I'm taking a stand.

Signed,
D Rider, San Francisco Bay Area Driver


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Some pax are under the impression that drivers make all kinds of money. What would it take for rideshare to be exposed like Scientology? I mean Uber had a bad year in PR. But if we can expose the truth more, don't you think Travis can make some changes?
> 
> Stop being negative! Let's talk positive for once! I believe I am worth more and you should believe you are too!


Travis would say "scratch my left one."


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> i just don't understand. There is something called ethics. What is their justification? And doesn't Travis feel the slightest bit guilty for discouraging tips?
> 
> You see, when I don't get tipped, I don't just feel sorry for myself. I feel bad for all drivers. I feel bad for society and quite embarrassed with what our culture has become.
> 
> ...


When they ever new THEY DID PAY MORE, and DRIVERS WERE "PARTNER'S." Between FUBER'S unsuccessful attempt to kill off Lyft and the price war that destroyed the ride share business. Oh I forgot the over saturation of drivers in each market without enough demand. ANYMORE QUESTIONS?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> When they ever new THEY DID PAY MORE, and DRIVERS WERE "PARTNER'S." Between FUBER'S unsuccessful attempt to kill off Lyft and the price war that destroyed the ride share business. Oh I forgot the over saturation of drivers in each market without enough demand. ANYMORE QUESTIONS?


Will things ever work itself out? Is it lyfts fault?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Will things ever work itself out? Is it lyfts fault?


Last time I checked this is still America where innovation is king!!! Lyft is not the reason FUBER is in the situation they are in. YOU HAVE NO VALUE TO THEM PERIOD!!! The push over the last 4 years for DRIVERLESS CARS. Imagine all these people using FUBER and Lyft for everything? Think about ALL THE MONEY THEY WOULD MAKE IF THEY DID NOT NEED YOU? You are part of the social engineering part of the world, you are teaching people how to use the application. You are getting people addicted to the service, it will be a way of everyday life sooner than you can imagine. Back to Lyft they will be profitable within a year. Plenty of money behind them; GM, Alibaba, Didi Chux, and alot of private equity firms. FUBER is about to fold, valuation is from private equity, and 3.5 billion from the Saudi Sovereign Fund. No date to profitability in sight, not my words Wall Street's. Countless lawsuits and the nail in the coffin is from GOOGLE from stealing their driverless technology.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> Last time I checked this is still America where innovation is king!!! Lyft is not the reason FUBER is in the situation they are in. YOU HAVE NO VALUE TO THEM PERIOD!!! The push over the last 4 years for DRIVERLESS CARS. Imagine all these people using FUBER and Lyft for everything? Think about ALL THE MONEY THEY WOULD MAKE IF THEY DID NOT NEED YOU? You are part of the social engineering part of the world, you are teaching people how to use the application. You are getting people addicted to the service, it will be a way of everyday life sooner than you can imagine. Back to Lyft they will be profitable within a year. Plenty of money behind them; GM, Alibaba, Didi Chux, and alot of private equity firms. FUBER is about to fold, valuation is from private equity, and 3.5 billion from the Saudi Sovereign Fund. No date to profitability in sight, not my words Wall Street's. Countless lawsuits and the nail in the coffin is from GOOGLE from stealing their driverless technology.


You mean lyft will also have driverless cars instead of us?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> You mean lyft will also have driverless cars instead of us?


Every auto maker is working on that technology. Lyft partnership with General Motors 100% yes. FUBER wanted to be the first and sell to a automaker. Tesla and Google are already able to provide. State and federal regulations is the only road block.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> i just don't understand. There is something called ethics. What is their justification? And doesn't Travis feel the slightest bit guilty for discouraging tips?


Travis Kalanick is an Ayn Rand disciple. Ethics? Guilt? These things don't exist in his mind. If someone is willing to do a job for pennies, then that's the market price in his mind. The rest of the world recognizes that exploiting someone's desperation is NOT the market price. It's the exploited price. The market price returns when the exploitation stops.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> The market price returns when the exploitation stops.


Is it possible?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> Is it possible?


Yes. But the court system is slow.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Travis Kalanick is an Ayn Rand disciple. Ethics? Guilt? These things don't exist in his mind. If someone is willing to do a job for pennies, then that's the market price in his mind. The rest of the world recognizes that exploiting someone's desperation is NOT the market price. It's the exploited price. The market price returns when the exploitation stops.


Market prices may rise just NO DRIVERS IN THE MIX. That is the problem with health care. Those on the outside know what is wrong with system. Politician's don't know how to take the money away from the insurance companies. Over 25 years they eff it up, they must give Trump an opportunity to wind it back.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> Market prices may rise just NO DRIVERS IN THE MIX. That is the problem with health care. Those on the outside know what is wrong with system. Politician's don't know how to take the money away from the insurance companies. Over 25 years they eff it up, they must give Trump an opportunity to wind it back.


Do you think Trump can improve Uber?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Do you think Trump can improve Uber?


Trump and Kalenik are buddies, despite the fact that Travis quit Trump's little committee. Make no mistake about it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Trump and Kalenik are buddies, despite the fact that Travis quit Trump's little committee. Make no mistake about it.


Is that bad?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Some pax are under the impression that drivers make all kinds of money. What would it take for rideshare to be exposed like Scientology? I mean Uber had a bad year in PR. But if we can expose the truth more, don't you think Travis can make some changes?
> 
> Stop being negative! Let's talk positive for once! I believe I am worth more and you should believe you are too!


Yeah. You're the first driver to ever cone up with this idea... that's what the "Yawn" was about.

Read through the forum. Educate yourself.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Do you think Trump can improve Uber?


Uber is history!!!! Americans future is more important than any one company. During the collapse the federal government messed up they should have let these big banks fail. They got involved with AIG because they were the insurance company to the world, from oil tankers and high rises to unfortunately WALL STREET. When FUBER FOLDS it will send shock waves through silicon valley and hedge funds but the world will go on without Travis and his crew.



SuzeCB said:


> Trump and Kalenik are buddies, despite the fact that Travis quit Trump's little committee. Make no mistake about it.


Trump runs in different circles than Travis. The only thing that has Trump's interest is job creation. Over 7 plus years of FUBER and 5 plus years of Lyft they have put alot of people to work. Could be better and turning back the clock maybe would have a different mission statement. Even "independent contractors" could have had a better situation. FUBER IS COLLAPSING AT ITS "STUCKLE " foundation. Most successful businesses are made of steel and concrete.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Cmon Dride, you can do better than that!


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

LOL... thanks DRider85, I needed that laugh....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Soon they'll raise rates, once they can no longer get more capital investment to sink into it. Now, whether Drivers will see the benefit of that rate increase is yet to be determined...


They already do that via upfront fares. Start asking your long haul pax how much they paid. Compare with what the gross fare including booking.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Why are people willing to take Uber and not tip? I always tip. Am I morally superior?


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Indeed. The young ones are the worst.
Picked up a young lady today.. she complains uber is always surging.
LOL... they invented push bikes for a reason.
As a driver, I do not make any money on base rates.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber was conceived from the bowels of hades. All they do is spew feces and waste people's time.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Yawn.


Wake me up when the rates go over $2/mile and they do away with the ratings thing.



SuzeCB said:


> Yeah. You're the first driver to ever cone up with this idea... that's what the "Yawn" was about.
> 
> Read through the forum. Educate yourself.


If the OP's post was written three years ago, it might have more validity.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

"Stop being negative! Let's talk positive for once!"

Seriously? And back to tips again? I'll tell you honestly, I won't always tip. Working a job that's not paying you enough doesn't mean every driver automatically gets a tip. To me, a driver doesn't have to do anything crazy to earn it (like offering redbulls and whatnot), just as long as I feel like they're treating me like a human being and not just another "pax", they will get a few extra bucks. 

Another point too, I only use Lyft as a rider, and a Tip option is one of the reasons why, but not the only reason. So, I'm not against tips at all, I'm against the idea that riders have to make up for Uber's low rates with tips and it's expected.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

I like this guy...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> "Stop being negative! Let's talk positive for once!"
> 
> Seriously? And back to tips again? I'll tell you honestly, I won't always tip. Working a job that's not paying you enough doesn't mean every driver automatically gets a tip. To me, a driver doesn't have to do anything crazy to earn it (like offering redbulls and whatnot), just as long as I feel like they're treating me like a human being and not just another "pax", they will get a few extra bucks.
> 
> Another point too, I only use Lyft as a rider, and a Tip option is one of the reasons why, but not the only reason. So, I'm not against tips at all, I'm against the idea that riders have to make up for Uber's low rates with tips and it's expected.


And yet you're tipping waiters and barbers.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Trump and Kalenik are buddies, despite the fact that Travis quit Trump's little committee. Make no mistake about it.


They don't like each other, each has said things about the other in public.

The sole reason Kalanick came on board was Elon Musk, he suggested him and Trump took him.

Also, Trump has an interest in making corporations be their actual worth to help investors and not overblown nonsense as is the current model in Silicon Valley.

Uber's revenue last year?

5 billion dollars (and that's an lolmaybe)

Company's worth? 69 billion dollars.

Right.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Unfortunately the perception of an Uber driver will never change, it's just a thing now, even in movies and pop culture they constantly make fun of Uber drivers. I don't think it's really the Uber's fault, people just see Uber more like McDonnalds, and not like say Applebee's. Some fast food places place a Tip jar on the counter too, but no one cares.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Tipping won't fix it anyway. Ever drive 15 minutes for a $3.00 fare? A 30% tip is less than a dollar. I don't get the griping over tips. Keep your tip and give me a $12 minimum fare, with $1.50 per mile for X. If you don't have $12, I don't want you in my car anyway.

We need a raise, not a stupid tipping "option." Most people won't tip no matter what. That horse left the barn when Uber started.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Travis hates you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Travis hates you.


We made him rich


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

DuhRider, stop with your inept tipping analysis /obsession. Take em when you can get em and leave it at that. For the love of kittens leave it at that.

P.S. morally superior?
P.S.S. lmao


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Why are people willing to take Uber and not tip? I always tip. Am I morally superior?


BE ALL THAT YOU CAN BE !

A PROTEST OF ONE.

QUIT DRIVING


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Guerosdaddy said:


> DuhRider, stop with your inept tipping analysis /obsession. Take em when you can get em and leave it at that. For the love of kittens leave it at that.
> 
> P.S. morally superior?
> P.S.S. lmao


Yea I am ethically superior.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Said he wanted me to take him to a restaurant first 3:30 am. Took him to Mexican. It's fast. He hasn't been out and it said he canceled the ride. Promised he was gonna tip me. I'm trying to get my bonus. This is not fair.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Said he wanted me to take him to a restaurant first 3:30 am. Took him to Mexican. It's fast. He hasn't been out and it said he canceled the ride. Promised he was gonna tip me. I'm trying to get my bonus. This is not fair.


Did you wait 20 minutes? or were you just wanting for another ping? Just look at your car clock say this guy isn't back in 7 minutes I'm GON?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

He came back and got tipped 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Made 600 this weekend.
260 on st Patrick's day.
110 on Saturday 
100 in tips
100 in bonus 
50 Sunday morning


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes I did!!! Waited for a long time for him to get his food. Thought he was gone. He also invited me up to his house to have a drink in his living room but I told him I gotta work. This is what I'm talking about! Ethics! We deserve everything!!!!! Are you a millionaire driver??? That's how I see myself!!!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Come on. . Spill it. . You went up to the house for a drink didn't you? Nothing to be ashamed of, we're all friends here.

It's sad that it's come to this. .. you wanted that tip so bad.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Come on. . Spill it. . You went up to the house for a drink didn't you? Nothing to be ashamed of, we're all friends here.
> 
> It's sad that it's come to this. .. you wanted that tip so bad.


Nope. Didn't go in. But it looked like a nice house in a hilly, obscure area. He said he really enjoyed talking with me. Like I'm a psychiatrist. I kept telling him about the tips and lack thereof.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey DRider, its all good and nothing to be ashamed of. Just remember in the dark, there is no difference. Btw, heck of a name (DRider), I wonder what that is implying. Hmm


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Nope. Didn't go in. But it looked like a nice house in a hilly, obscure area. He said he really enjoyed talking with me. Like I'm a psychiatrist. I kept telling him about the tips and lack thereof.


It's ok. You can admit it. When are you going back? He probably has friends to introduce you to. You'll be making lots of tips. DRider? That name is a strange coincidence. I guess there's someone for everyone.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> It's ok. You can admit it. When are you going back? He probably has friends to introduce you to. You'll be making lots of tips. DRider? That name is a strange coincidence. I guess there's someone for everyone.


No let's just say I'm an unofficial therapist. That's how he described me.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> No let's just say I'm an unofficial therapist. That's how he described me.


Sounds like you guys really hit it off. Congrats. Did you give him 5 stars?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Its cool, nobody is judging you.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Ethically superior? Dude, how do you fit in your car with that big ass head of yours. Get over yourself.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

With all the threads being merged because he starts so many, and other total nonsense, I'm done here.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yes I did!!! Waited for a long time for him to get his food. Thought he was gone. He also invited me up to his house to have a drink in his living room but I told him I gotta work. This is what I'm talking about! Ethics! We deserve everything!!!!! Are you a millionaire driver??? That's how I see myself!!!


How old are you?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

There. I said it. I'm sorry but it's true. With Lyft, you only get maybe 1-2 dollar tips. With uber, you have people that don't have change and by default they have to give you a 20. It's happened to me 3 times this month, plus a number of fives. Now the ironic thing is every person that tipped, did not take my stuff. Everyone that took my stuff left no tip, but just a compliment like, ''This is the best water I've ever had.'' Or ''You're the best.''

I was tipped 100 last night. Would never happen with lyft. While, I get far more tips with Lyft, one or 2 big tips with Uber outweighs A LOT of Lyft tips. 

It's funny how this has worked out. But if you just stick to your guns, it will average out. That 100 dollar tip is equal to 100 people tipping a buck. Think about it. And it will happen again for me, I expect it to. I have something about me that makes certain people want to tip. I'm like a psychiatrist because I know how to listen to passengers. 

All it takes is a couple of good passengers. So I've made about 170 in tips this month with Uber all cash. Lyft? maybe 40 bucks ha ha. In a weird way, Travis did us a favor because he forced less people to tip, but the ones that tipped had no loose change and were forced to give out 20s and in one case a hundred. 

Travis didn't want people to tip, but by not having a digital option, it actually helps us. Sure, we get very few people that tip but the ones that do are over the top. WORK for your tips. Provide excellent service. You never know, you might meet a billionaire who will change your life.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Someone came up with an idea that a 15 percent to 20 pct tip should be added to every ride. The pax has the option to remove the tip after each ride. But then he should get a warning that he might get a poor ratings. The screen will ask if him if he or she is sure before proceeding. 

Or, maybe they should automatically be rated a 4 by Uber if they remove the tip, unless they can prove that the driver did something terribly bad. 

If we did something like this, then a TIP really WOULD BE included.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I just drive i might get a tip or i might not. Just knowing how to drive is prolly best way to get a tip as i see alot of other uber drivers who just dont know how to drive out there


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> Don't like it? work somewhere else.
> 
> As you drive, you are helping fund evil empire of Uber! I want the money, so I drive.
> 
> Uber do what Uber do.


Everytime I drive a 80 mi roundtrip for $27 and no tip, I die a little on the inside:-/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> How old are you?


My guess is physically 31-32 (based on the 85 in his name) but mentally... much much lower...


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> My guess is physically 31-32 (based on the 85 in his name) but mentally... much much lower...


Uber has him brainwashed. He is what you call a super ubershill


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I just have a feeling this could happen..

Dear Team, 

I spent a lot of time thinking about ways we could improve not only the lives of many people who use transportation everyday, but with the driver also in mind. Our goal was to always provide the best experience, the most affordable experience, and cashless. 

Over the years there has been a massive confusion regarding tips. Up until now there was never any way for a passenger to include a customary tip for their driver. We always do our best to provide the best service for our customers and we believe that our riders should have the option to include tipping in the app. 

Many passengers assumed that tips were included in fares. That was never our intention and we deeply apologize for unintentionally misleading the public. 

With this in mind, after much discussion with the team, we have decided to include an option for receiving 100 percent customary tips. Our entire mission was to include everything in the fare and to provide a cashless and hassle free service for the world. We realize that due to competition, we had no choice but to reduce fares. Due to a reduction in fares over the years, we understand that tipping can and should be an extra way for our drivers to feel rewarded for great service. 


Signed,
Travis


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber was created out of
hatred for taxis.
Especially TAXI drivers.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Even if he did, most people would not tip. Stop worrying about tips and demand a minimum fare of $12. Then you won't need a handout.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Expect your letter from Santa Claus first.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

No. 

Uber was built on arrogance, tipping will never be an option in the app. Never. Not going to happen. They have gone too long to reverse this decision. 

Keep your water and chocolates stocked... perhaps you'll get a few "badges".


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> No.
> 
> Uber was built on arrogance, tipping will never be an option in the app. Never. Not going to happen. They have gone too long to reverse this decision.
> 
> Keep your water and chocolates stocked... perhaps you'll get a few "badges".


LOL you are a fool if you think Travis cares about you


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ahhh. I was looking for your daily tip complaint. I am not dissapointed.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

After watching that video with Adam and the 2 girls, I have come to grips with how harsh our society has become. Heartless. Passengers expect us to do anything for them without providing a tip. This is called entitlement.

It's just not fair for me to be offering free stuff to these people when I'm already driving them in a Lexus. I'm tired of being used and not compensated properly.

Free stuff never got me tips or ratings. Everyone that tipped me didn't ask for anything. Takers don't tip and they don't have a sense of morality.

It's not fair for other drivers. By having all the amenities I'm raising unrealistic expectations and hurting drivers. I'm ashamed that The people at the hub recommended me to buy stuff for ratings. That's not fair. I'm not getting tipped.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You're catching on.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

Finally! Please do it. You're only going to hurt yourself and your wallet by continuing to spend your own money on the hopes that someone is going to reimburse you in the form of a tip.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

Must have been a tough decision


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

gsneaker350 said:


> Must have been a tough decision


Well I still need water for myself. Is it okay if I give them some if they agree to tip me a dollar?


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Well I still need water for myself. Is it okay if I give them some if they agree to tip me a dollar?


Why ask us for permission to do what you want in your own car? We aren't control freaks like Uber.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I think you will find your ratings will stay the same without spending $$ on water, etc. Plus it will save you money.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Keep the water. Drink some, fart in the bottle and recap it.

When your passenger opens it and tries to drink it, enjoy the squigy face they make when they huff your @ss gas. Record on dash cam, share with UP and enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I still need water for myself. Is it okay if I give them some if they agree to tip me a dollar?





DRider85 said:


> Well I still need water for myself. Is it okay if I give them some if they agree to tip me a dollar?


No that's still weird bring waters for your self and if they ask for one say no


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> After watching that video with Adam and the 2 girls, I have come to grips with how harsh our society has become. Heartless. Passengers expect us to do anything for them without providing a tip. This is called entitlement.
> 
> It's just not fair for me to be offering free stuff to these people when I'm already driving them in a Lexus. I'm tired of being used and not compensated properly.
> 
> ...


Funny thing, my rating didn't start rising until I got rid of all the gimmicks, so go figure. Anyway, at these prices, no way.

I had some bottles in my trunk, and they were empty water bottles filled up with my favorite tea, and a guy at the airport grabbed one, - I said "hey, please put that back, it's not water, it's my mom's tea she made for me". He complied, and I told him that I'm only making $3.40 on this trip, I just can't afford to give out free water anymore. He wound up giving me a $10 tip. I doubt I would have gotten that tip if I had given him free water, this is the fundamental point.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Funny thing, my rating didn't start rising until I got rid of all the gimmicks, so go figure. Anyway, at these prices, no way.
> 
> I had some bottles in my trunk, and they were empty water bottles filled up with my favorite tea, and a guy at the airport grabbed one, - I said "hey, please put that back, it's not water, it's my mom's tea she made for me". He complied, and I told him that I'm only making $3.40 on this trip, I just can't afford to give out free water anymore. He wound up giving me a $10 tip. I doubt I would have gotten that tip if I had given him free water, this is the fundamental point.


Did u let him have it after the tip? Why did rating go up?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Glory hallelujah

Now get yourself a police auction beater of a vehicle and only use the lexus to drive dates


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't give out water, mints, fine chocolates, or anything of the like.

I drive a Hyundai Sonata. It is kept clean on the inside (this is where I and the PAX spend 99% of their time anyway). Since I drive mostly at night, I do not wash it before giving rides. I only wash it unless it is noticably dirty, or it's at the point where it is bothersome to me on a personal level, or if I am going to be driving during daylight hours.

My rating has been floating between 4.86 and 4.89 for the past year. Tips tend to be feast or famine - either I get them nearly every trip or am lucky to get tipped on more than one trip. Either way, about the only thing I offer - and only if asked and/or it's a long ride - is an aux cord and a phone charger.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> You're catching on.


Ya, and it only took 5 months and being told 500+ times.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I’m glad you’re finally realizing this DRider85. You’ll be much better off for it. And as long as you're nice to passengers and navigate/drive well, your ratings will stay high and you will still get the occasional tip. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

Next drider saga will be which aux cord to buy and which music to play so he can play dj with his iPod. But seriously you are entertaining if your not a troll which I'm starting to think your not.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Ya, and it only took 5 months and being told 500+ times.


Some are slower then others. Just like the "kick me" dog, you can only kick that dog so many times before it learns to stay away from you.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well I still need water for myself. Is it okay if I give them some if they agree to tip me a dollar?


Karen is that you?


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well I still need water for myself. Is it okay if I give them some if they agree to tip me a dollar?


give them the one you are drinking out of. You take a new unopened one!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Ya, and it only took 5 months and being told 500+ times.


I was under the impression that people here were just trying to be cheap with their business. But it's more than just the money for me. I don't like being taken advantage of anymore. When I first started, I thought it was fun to have girls in your car singing and acting all happy. Thought that it would be great to be everyone's ride. But remember this, I also used to think that a 20 percent tip was included in the fare. Once I learned the harsh truth, I slowly started to not appreciate people's behavior. The tune changed. And I don't believe passengers deserve more treatment from me unless they tip, and most don't tip. Very rude in my book.

It's a messed up situation where they are not tipping and I'm being encouraged by Uber to provide water, chargers, and other things. I was told by their employees when I signed up that I need water for good ratings. This doesn't sit well with me because we should be getting lots of tips, not just ratings. And we sure shouldn't have to treat people and pay out of our pockets to get ratings instead of tips. It's not a very good situation and I don't want customers to get the impression that we're supposed to spoil them and let them act like entitled children.

Once I saw the video of Adam in Chicago getting mad at those 2 girls, I felt for him and the community. I know what he has to go through. Here in SF, it's hard to park and when people give you crap about being across the street from the club, it's not a fun thing. So after seeing that video, I felt a lot of resentment towards those girls and other people that I have driven. A TON of resentment.



SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I'm glad you're finally realizing this DRider85. You'll be much better off for it. And as long as you're nice to passengers and navigate/drive well, your ratings will stay high and you will still get the occasional tip.
> 
> Welcome aboard.


Yea. I just hope I don't come across some spoiled brat princess. Recently, I drove an attractive Uber Driver. And she told me that their was this girl who screamed at her for not having water. Told her that she expects to be treated like a princess by her drivers. Also threatened to give her a 1 star. People like this belong in the dumpster.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> It's just not fair for me to be offering free stuff to these people when I'm already driving them in a Lexus. I'm tired of being used and not compensated properly.
> 
> Free stuff never got me tips or ratings. Everyone that tipped me didn't ask for anything. Takers don't tip and they don't have a sense of morality.


I hear a blues song in there somewhere.

_Woke up this morning
Never got me no tips no rating
Sellin' mah Lexus like a ho
I ain't getting tipped no mo'
<blues guitar riff>_


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> After watching that video with Adam and the 2 girls, I have come to grips with how harsh our society has become. Heartless. Passengers expect us to do anything for them without providing a tip. This is called entitlement.
> 
> It's just not fair for me to be offering free stuff to these people when I'm already driving them in a Lexus. I'm tired of being used and not compensated properly.
> 
> ...


 That's what you have to do when driving for any of these Ridesharing companies, I never offered anything but a safe ride. When fares are extremely low drivers are risking more than what we are receiving and the low fares bring out the entitled, cheap, worst and most dysfunctional people in society. Even if they raised the rates and offered in app tipping I still won't offer refreshments, This is cheap Ridesharing not a limo service.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ever wonder if he will ever realize that he will never get tipped if he keeps b!tching about it on here?


----------



## GrymeJr (Nov 1, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> After watching that video with Adam and the 2 girls, I have come to grips with how harsh our society has become. Heartless. Passengers expect us to do anything for them without providing a tip. This is called entitlement.
> 
> It's just not fair for me to be offering free stuff to these people when I'm already driving them in a Lexus. I'm tired of being used and not compensated properly.
> 
> ...


Yea, u must be new.... I stopped giving the aux cord, water, gum, all of that.... now I curse, play gangsta rap, and my ratings have soared lol


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Finally! DRider85 is a legit driver! Welcome to the club.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

drivininsac said:


> Finally! DRider85 is a legit driver! Welcome to the club.


Too early to make a judgement. His decisions change on a whim, or until he has another pretty girl pax.


----------



## Suli_B (Aug 29, 2016)

Have never offered any of these gimmicks to any passenger since I've been driving, and it's been a while. Don't even bother keeping an aux cable or multiple chargers. Just the charger for my phone. If the pax has an iPhone and my phone doesn't need to be charged then I will let them use the charger upon request. My phone gets priority.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

No water, mints, etc. No auxiliary cord. No chargers.
If pax asks to charge their phone I say "Sure, hand me your cord and I'll plug it in."


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> After watching that video with Adam and the 2 girls, I have come to grips with how harsh our society has become. Heartless. Passengers expect us to do anything for them without providing a tip. This is called entitlement.
> 
> It's just not fair for me to be offering free stuff to these people when I'm already driving them in a Lexus. I'm tired of being used and not compensated properly.
> 
> ...


Took you long enough.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I watched some videos on youtube and I find this job to be a joke. And it's a delivery curbside service? Seen videos where people were confused and thought that the food would be coming to their door. What a joke. I saw this one guy waiting in line for pizza and then he just pulls up by these girls houses and the girls take the food and shamelessly take it without tipping. I don't like this modern world we live in, this culture that Uber has created. People don't have any manners anymore or common sense and they think it's okay. Am I missing something? 

That scares me. I could never in my life imagine ordering something and not tipping my delivery guy. DEPLORABLE. Shameful. What an awkward situation. If people think it's okay to just take food and not provide a tip, then there's something real wrong here. It's one thing to not get a tip in rideshare. But when I see this lady working 10 hours to make 80 bucks, how on Earth is it okay for her to not get tips? This is hurting my head. It's like I'm living in the Twilight Zone and people forgot to bring their brains with them. And their souls too.

Shame on the company for allowing this kind of a service. No tips for a food delivery? Never heard of that before. Oh and top of that the delivery drivers get ratings ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Marcello philly (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah its sad Uber policy about tip . 
Tips make driver motivated to stay online longer and provide a better service . not to mention that u have to leave your car to pick up the food and to deliver the food ( tickets no mercy). Always delivery job came with tips , this is america ( Uber founder the fat lady from Canada)
Yesterday I try to deliver like the way Uber want me to do honestly is pointless. 
1/ I call customer the she said she is not there she is in CVS . OK let's try I run for her 0 tip. 
2/ customer wants me go upstairs OK 0 tip . ( I risked a 105$ ticket)
Never again.

Not to mention poor communication customer waisting ur time . some MF B***ches she live you waiting outside or looking for them they show up after a while ( ouh is cold outside) .
Like is not cold for you too,


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I use to deliver for Ubereats, I have 2 complaints delivering for them. You rarely get tips and they expect you to deliver to the 18th floor or climb 20 steps to give them there food, The only time I would drive for Ubereats again is if they offer 10 deliveries for $70.00 or something like that. It's not worth it delivering food and not getting a tip, There are much better delivery services that don't take a big commission out there to work for.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> Did u let him have it after the tip? Why did rating go up?


The bottles are used bottles, broken seals, so......I'm not going to let anyone drink from them.

My ex girlfriend is a lawyer, and she's always warning about little things the average person never thinks about. 

The rating has been rising since I stopped giving away freebies. About a year ago, some other poster mentioned this, so I gave it a shot, and sure enough, he was right. I have no idea, but I think it has something to do with if you give away freebies, people don't respect you, or some bizarre psycho-logical theory like that. I suppose, ( shrugs shoulders ).

I used to be a wedding photographer , and, by extrapolation and more severe since we are dealing with bigger monetary numbers, the cheaper the customer, the more they demand from me and the least they appreciate my work. This has always been true in the marketplace, in general, so it does make sense.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This is so sad and should be outlawed


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> The bottles are used bottles, broken seals, so......I'm not going to let anyone drink from them.
> 
> My ex girlfriend is a lawyer, and she's always warning about little things the average person never thinks about.
> 
> ...


This is true in every business I've been involved in. Demanding people will not reward you, they want you to give away services for free, and will never be happy.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

So I am doing UberEATS this week. My market is offering a 1.6 boost 5-8pm and 1.2 boost 8-9pm. 
From 5-8 yesterday, got 3 tips. Only 1 was given as I arrived. The other 2, I stood there after handing them their food. If they ask is there anything more? I said "Most people tip their delivery drivers, I didn't want to rude by simply walking away." 
2 tipped. The rest said something like "*Thanks, you're great!*" or "*I never tip Uber drivers.*" still didn't tip.
Without tips or the 1.6 boost it is NOT worth it to me.
Ppl who use UberEATS, get their food at the same cost as ppl who into the restaurant then plus about $5.00 delivery charge. Restaurant gives Uber 30% of the cost of the food. Uber gives us only mileage and humiliation.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> I use to deliver for Ubereats, I have 2 complaints delivering for them. You rarely get tips and they expect you to deliver to the 18th floor or climb 20 steps to give them there food, The only time I would drive for Ubereats again is if they offer 10 deliveries for $70.00 or something like that. It's not worth it delivering food and not getting a tip, There are much better delivery services that don't take a big commission out there to work for.


I was watching this girl's youtube video. Basically when this happens, just tell them it's a curbside delivery and you'll give them 5 minutes to come down. Do NOT give in EVER. Unless they promise a tip, just tell them their food is waiting and you'll give them 5. Not negotiable.

I'm telling all of you people. Do NOT GIVE IN EVER. Do not ever meet them by their door under any circumstances.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Good grief! Does every post you make need to be b****ing and moaning about tips or lack thereof?!!?

Per the UberEATS FAQ for Orange County (I'm pretty sure they're very similar in your area):

*Do I need to tip my courier?*
*Tips aren't included and they aren't expected or required.* You can always rate your experience after you order.

I didn't start tipping until I had come here and read it should be done. I have since ceased ordering through UberEATS anyway.

*Will my courier bring the meal to my door or inside my office?*
In Orange County, we ask that you meet your courier at the curb-just like you would to catch an Uber ride. If you'd like to give the courier special delivery instructions, feel free to add them to the delivery notes.

Personally, if that's listed in your market, I'd let the customer know their order is there and they need to meet you outside. Period.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> Good grief! Does every post you make need to be b****ing and moaning about tips or lack thereof?!!?
> 
> Per the UberEATS FAQ for Orange County (I'm pretty sure they're very similar in your area):
> 
> ...


Sorry that it's come to this but this is a result of Uber doing this to me.


----------



## UberDood (Feb 2, 2017)

I still can't get over the part where Uber says tips are "not expected." I smell another lawsuit in the near future. What driver doesn't expect to be tipped especially when delivering food?

This is why I only did two Eats deliveries and declined every one since. Never again.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberDood said:


> I still can't get over the part where Uber says tips are "not expected." I smell another lawsuit in the near future. What driver doesn't expect to be tipped especially when delivering food?
> 
> This is why I only did two Eats deliveries and declined every one since. Never again.


These lawsuits aren't necessary, I mean if Uber would have got it right from the start, then there wouldn't be all this trouble. Stupid.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Sorry that it's come to this but this is a result of Uber doing this to me.


You have choices. You're doing it to yourself.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

UberDood said:


> I still can't get over the part where Uber says tips are "not expected." I smell another lawsuit in the near future. What driver doesn't expect to be tipped especially when delivering food?
> 
> This is why I only did two Eats deliveries and declined every one since. Never again.


Too funny cause Uber never asked me. I would have told them "YES, tips are expected."


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> You have choices. You're doing it to yourself.


I think maybe it's better if you stop disagreeing with me and hop on board.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I think maybe it's better if you stop disagreeing with me and hop on board.


I think maybe it's better if you stop b****ing and go do something you can be happy with. I'm not having nearly as hard a time with this as you are it appears.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> I think maybe it's better if you stop b****ing and go do something you can be happy with. I'm not having nearly as hard a time with this as you are it appears.


Maybe I just have unusually high moral standards


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Maybe I just have unusually high moral standards


You're unusual alright.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> You're unusual alright.


This is a place to discuss Uber. I think that the issue of tips is something we all should complain about. You know what I mean? Can't you see the picture. This is an extreme problem. Especially for people who do UberEATS. I don't do UberEATS but I will still go to bat for what is right.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> This is a place to discuss Uber. I think that the issue of tips is something we all should complain about. You know what I mean? Can't you see the picture. This is an extreme problem. Especially for people who do UberEATS. I don't do UberEATS but I will still go to bat for what is right.


The problem is *Every. Single. Post.* you make is complaining about the *same *thing.

Everyone here will agree with you with regard to the tipping aspect. What exactly are you changing by these endless posts? Not one thing. And it doesn't seem to be making you feel better either because you're keep doing it.

Again, if you're this unhappy make a change.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> The problem is *Every. Single. Post.* you make is complaining about the *same *thing.
> 
> Everyone here will agree with you with regard to the tipping aspect. What exactly are you changing by these endless posts? Not one thing. And it doesn't seem to be making you feel better either because you're keep doing it.
> 
> Again, if you're this unhappy make a change.


I really want to do something about it. Does my voice mean anything?


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I really want to do something about it. Does my voice mean anything?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


>


So basically give up and don't try to make the world better


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So basically give up and don't try to make the world better


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

If everyone was like me, we'd have this issue resolved


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> After watching that video with Adam and the 2 girls, I have come to grips with how harsh our society has become. Heartless. Passengers expect us to do anything for them without providing a tip. This is called entitlement.
> 
> It's just not fair for me to be offering free stuff to these people when I'm already driving them in a Lexus. I'm tired of being used and not compensated properly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I was just about to hit Walmart to make my Prius a candy and water handout amenities ride.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

They don't even offer free water in most restaurants any longer. Get a clue already.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Wait....Now he's going on about UberEats? *Shakes head*


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Wait....Now he's going on about UberEats? *Shakes head*


Yes I'm a good person. I don't do UberEATS and I never will, especially since I know all about it. But it's beyond unethical at this point for Uber to not add a tip option and let their drivers deliver food. DEPLORABLE. What a shame!

I've seen videos where girls just walk up to the car, smile, take their food and say thank you. I feel like telling them, ''You usually tip for a service.'' These airheads will never understand. They don't understand ethics. I guess we have to blame modern day parents for not teaching them curtesy. Shame.


----------



## Cheryl lynn (Mar 24, 2017)

105398 said:


> No I don't want to stand up for "justice" because I have better and more productive things to do with my life and time.
> 
> Uber is a business model, similar to other "gig economy" jobs, that you're not going to change - which is people outbidding each other to supply service at the lowest rates. Focus on bettering yourself, explore other revenue streams and ultimately get a better/more stable job.
> 
> Accept Uber for what it is, and drive peak times and for high rates (read very specific times of day, location, or specific days). I actually enjoy being able to "cherry pick" a few nice rides per week, or 1-3 nice rides a day. But I recognize how tenuous the model is, hot little control I have over it - so the day it ends or evaporates so be it.


Maybe some people can't drive at peak times. I agrew with the first person. The first day on the job, I realized this. It's wrong. Ubering is a SERVICE.. most service jobs people tip, IF YOU do good job. These people who ride uber and don't tip are NOT stupid. How can a tip be included in a $4 fare??? They are not stupid, they are smug!!! Uber turn over rare is 6 months. ..even the ceo walked out. Why does uber care if people tip us?? Don't you think drivers would appreciate their job more. All uber is is an alternative taxi service. MoSt people know to tip your taxi driver. It's the way of the times....these millenios have no respect for other people.


DRider85 said:


> I can't wrap my mind around it. It just doesn't make any sense to me from an ethical or even common sense perspective. I don't remember ever stiffing a cab driver, a delivery guy, or a waiter.
> 
> Yet these same people who just gave the bartenders 10 or 20 have the audacity to stiff you without any shame. We are doing them a solid. Saving them from a 20 k dui.
> 
> ...


The way you worded that was perfect! ! I can NOT wrap my mind around it either. It bugs me like no tomorrow. I'm so sick of hearing "I thought the tip was included " ...they can't even say it with a straight face. How do you figure a $4 fare includes the tip?? So that means the tip is a nickel?? These people are NOT stupid, they are smug. I'm driving 3 young guys downtown for a cave game.. needless to explain traffic. I picked these guys up in a very well to do area....you all can't reach in your pocket and pull out a dollar??? They know more than like they will never see me again. SMUG MILLENIALS. .. have no respect. I doubt I will run my car in the ground much longer for peanuts! Uber should be ashamed, you are right. A 65 billion dollar company shouldn't care if riders tip us a buck or 2. After all, it's a 65 billion dollar company because of us drivers. The owner of Uber will b eventually ruin b his own business because of his arragance. This company was an overnight success...his head is swollen. When you have a ceo, who wanted to put a tip button on the app, walk off after just 6 months....you should sit back and realize you are doing something wrong!! Sorry for the rant.. .im new to this forum and also new as a driver ..this has all been eating me up inside!!
Cheryl



Jufkii said:


> Heard it once again last night .
> 
> One college student to the other. -" You don't have to tip him. These drivers make a " ton" of money."
> 
> So there you have it. Drivers make a "ton" of money. tips therefore not expected ,needed,or deserved.


You are right. Uber puts it out there like this. . They give the wrong Isea intentionally. ..that's why the owner is a billionaire!! If we all knew before hand how low the wages really are, and the no tips....most of us probably wouldn't have ever applied. The turn over rate for drivers is 6 months....I can understand why. I mean when even a new ceo, who was probably making a good living, walks off after 6 months....makes you wonder. BTW, that ceo wanted to include a tip button on the app like lyft...and owner didn't agree. This ceo was trying to make changes for workers.



DRider85 said:


> I really want to do something about it. Does my voice mean anything?


Your voice means something to me!!! I will mm or be driving for Uber much longer. ..only been 2 months. It's peanuts....uber Decieves people with all the ads about how much money clyou can make!! They are deceitful with the sign up bonus....it's "guaranteed earnings "...in other words, my bonus is the money I earned. . Im really shocked the pas couple of months with their tactics, deceitfulness, all the way around. ..it is NOT what I expected...and it surely is NOT what is advertised!!



thepanttherlady said:


> The problem is *Every. Single. Post.* you make is complaining about the *same *thing.
> 
> Everyone here will agree with you with regard to the tipping aspect. What exactly are you changing by these endless posts? Not one thing. And it doesn't seem to be making you feel better either because you're keep doing it.
> 
> Again, if you're this unhappy make a change.


Isn't this a forum to speak freely??? If you don't like his posts, skip over them!!



Trafficat said:


> Uber doesn't owe us anything. I'm grateful for the opportunity it offers. If we find a better opportunity we can take it.
> 
> Tips are not included in the agreement the passengers have with the driver. Tips are merely optional gifts. Some passengers with reading comprehension issues may think they are including a tip when they are not. While Uber started with a no tip platform, what they have right now is basically the passengers just being too ignorant to understand what is going on or to know that policies have changed.
> 
> ...


Tips are not gifts....they are a gratuity. This is a SERVICE job. ...but, if people will never tip, I'm all for your other idea....raise the rates just a little!! I had absolutely no idea most of these rides were 3-5 dollar fares. That is dirt cheap....and I did my research after taking this job....found out the rates were higher , that uber dropped the fares because of lyfy. So, if at one point the rates were higher, it was still a 65 billion dollar company....uber should think of all the little guys, the drivers, who made this happen....show a bit oF Gratitude.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cheryl lynn said:


> Your voice means something to me!!! I will mm or be driving for Uber much longer. ..only been 2 months. It's peanuts....uber Decieves people with all the ads about how much money clyou can make!! They are deceitful with the sign up bonus....it's "guaranteed earnings "...in other words, my bonus is the money I earned. . Im really shocked the pas couple of months with their tactics, deceitfulness, all the way around. ..it is NOT what I expected...and it surely is NOT what is advertised!!
> 
> Isn't this a forum to speak freely??? If you don't like his posts, skip over them!!


Thank you. Thank you. It means a lot to me. I won't change my tune. If I can help reach out to one out of a million, it's worth it. I hope that you don't change your tune either.

Many people tell me if I'm not happy, I should just quit. But even if I quit, I would still rant about this because this is about ethics. I don't do UberEATS and I am ranting about UberEATs. They make even less than drivers and they get no tips for delivering food and waiting in long lines.

What tears me apart is how Travis has promoted rudeness, not kindness. You see Ashton Kutcher on tv saying the idea is to get in and out of your car and not have this weird moment of exchange. If that was true, then they could have added a tip option like Lyft. Travis needs to pay for what he has done.

Most Milleniall's have no manners these days. And what hurts is when you see Baby Boomers who don't know you're supposed to tip either. Travis has promoted this culture where it's fine to stiff your server or driver. It's all fine. Because a tip is included, when it's not. Travis needs to pay for his malicious actions. This is sick.

I won't stop. You have encouraged me to keep fighting the fight. Let's walk this road together. Let it all out.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm debating on whether to ask for a tip or just thank the passenger and downrate them behind their back. Now when I hear of bartenders and valet parkers not tipping, that makes me sick, and that makes them look like hypocrites. They don't deserve tip if they don't tip. 

I'm sure a bartender would understand if you asked for a tip. How could they not?

Or the other option would be to just act normal and smile, then rate them a 3 or 4 after the ride. 

Should we feel bad? Well, why does everyone deserve a 5? Who says so. If everyone deserves a 5, then tippers deserve a 7.


----------



## Cheryl lynn (Mar 24, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Thank you. Thank you. It means a lot to me. I won't change my tune. If I can help reach out to one out of a million, it's worth it. I hope that you don't change your tune either.
> 
> Many people tell me if I'm not happy, I should just quit. But even if I quit, I would still rant about this because this is about ethics. I don't do UberEATS and I am ranting about UberEATs. They make even less than drivers and they get no tips for delivering food and waiting in long lines.
> 
> ...


Will respond larer!!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Thank you. Thank you. It means a lot to me. I won't change my tune. If I can help reach out to one out of a million, it's worth it. I hope that you don't change your tune either.
> 
> Many people tell me if I'm not happy, I should just quit. But even if I quit, I would still rant about this because this is about ethics. I don't do UberEATS and I am ranting about UberEATs. They make even less than drivers and they get no tips for delivering food and waiting in long lines.
> 
> ...


You don't live too far from Travis. Call the local news, then go protest in front of his house. Get a bunch of drivers together and do it. That's the only way things will change.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> You don't live too far from Travis. Call the local news, then go protest in front of his house. Get a bunch of drivers together and do it. That's the only way things will change.


Well that's an idea... Do you know where his house is?


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

The problem is not that you're voicing your opinion, it's that you're voicing it in the place where no one has the power to change the thing you're complaining about, so people are getting really annoyed by it. You keep saying that you're a good person and very positive, I'm sure you are and you have good intentions, but you don't realize that your posts are actually spreading negativity by constantly repeating how bad things are with Uber.


----------



## Cheryl lynn (Mar 24, 2017)

Geno71 said:


> The problem is not that you're voicing your opinion, it's that you're voicing it in the place where no one has the power to change the thing you're complaining about, so people are getting really annoyed by it. You keep saying that you're a good person and very positive, I'm sure you are and you have good intentions, but you don't realize that your posts are actually spreading negativity by constantly repeating how bad things are with Uber.


Where or how do you think the right place is? This is a place with mu


Geno71 said:


> The problem is not that you're voicing your opinion, it's that you're voicing it in the place where no one has the power to change the thing you're complaining about, so people are getting really annoyed by it. You keep saying that you're a good person and very positive, I'm sure you are and you have good intentions, but you don't realize that your posts are actually spreading negativity by constantly repeating how bad things are with Uber.


So where would be the proper place to post such messegges?? I thinkthis would be the best place. It's a place for DRIVERS, The workers, the same workers would have made this a 65 billion dollar corp.if not for us little guys doing all the grunt work. That man wouldn't be a billionair.so I think this is the perfect place to begin!!! It makes so much sense. We are not trying to spread negativity.....it's not negativity we feel, it's frustration. The only ones that can make a cage is US...WE THE PEOPLE. ....this forum is started we find those whours fell similar and group us. Then we figure out what locations we AR all in and how close. We may even be ablE to I'vemeet in person.....go over some details.....so on, so on.......it can be time consuming. Be prepared. Maybe done the line the TEAMSTERS can help us to unionize. IF you want better working comditions and better pay......this is how to do it. We can run our mouths for a month of sundays....won't get anywhete. Any one sincerely interested. ...let me know.
Thanks...Cheryl

.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well that's an idea... Do you know where his house is?


Say hello from UP.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> If everyone was like me


I had a real fear for humanity at the thought of this...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I wish some comedian would make it viral and joke about how Uber gets no tips. It's ridiculous how there's this conception that everything is included. It's not a cashless experience it's a tipless experience.

How is it that he's able to get away with this? Shouldn't he be punished for what he's done?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

OH my goodness. I discovered this video 2 years ago where Kalanick was asked about tips in an interview and Travis said It's all included in the fare. He said everything is included. Doesn't Everything mean Everything? Or does it mean Everything but not tips? Because he was literally asked if the tips were included!

So why doesn't Kalanick get charged for Business Fraud? Is this not fraud? Is the whole world blind and he's able to just keep getting away with this?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

He's your neighbor. Go ask him. Park in his driveway and he'll eventually show up. Record it and make $$$ on YouTube.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber did for taxis what fast food dod to restaurants. Offered a cheap alternatives meant for less frills and important of all, no tipping. The mcdonalds crew serves you food, do they not? Whens the last time you tipped one of them?
> 
> Thats what Uber had tried to do, but their success is dwindling. My tips are improving. Yours can too. A tipping sign is step one, learning how to positive reenforce the notion of tipping is a sign of a pro.


Mcdonalds does not do table service at least not yet



thepanttherlady said:


> I too have received a couple $20 tips, $15, $50 etc. Hell, I got on the wrong freeway the other night because the gps glitched (didn't take the pax out of the way, just a different route) and he *still* tipped me $4.
> 
> Yes, there are good people out there but the continual whining about not getting tips in your posts is very tiring.


Your free to go read the other thousands of "whiny posts" that people use this forum for. Their not as annoying as the people who complain about the "whining" knowing that's what their going to find here in these forums. I don't get why if people are so irrate they even bother with reading the threads


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Zoey jasmine said:


> Your free to go read the other thousands of "whiny posts" that people use this forum for. Their not as annoying as the people who complain about the "whining" knowing that's what their going to find here in these forums. I don't get why if people are so irrate they even bother with reading the threads


Pot meet kettle


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Cheryl lynn said:


> Where or how do you think the right place is? This is a place with mu
> 
> So where would be the proper place to post such messegges?? I thinkthis would be the best place. It's a place for DRIVERS, The workers, the same workers would have made this a 65 billion dollar corp.if not for us little guys doing all the grunt work. That man wouldn't be a billionair.so I think this is the perfect place to begin!!! It makes so much sense. We are not trying to spread negativity.....it's not negativity we feel, it's frustration. The only ones that can make a cage is US...WE THE PEOPLE. ....this forum is started we find those whours fell similar and group us. Then we figure out what locations we AR all in and how close. We may even be ablE to I'vemeet in person.....go over some details.....so on, so on.......it can be time consuming. Be prepared. Maybe done the line the TEAMSTERS can help us to unionize. IF you want better working comditions and better pay......this is how to do it. We can run our mouths for a month of sundays....won't get anywhete. Any one sincerely interested. ...let me know.
> Thanks...Cheryl
> ...


This is the best place, although some people don't visit these threads with the intention of being the least bit supportive (are on the attack) and need to get a life. But there are plenty of experienced drivers that have been doing this a while and can relate in some of what you've mentioned here


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> If you go back and look at my posts, I used to defend Uber. I was still New and was brainwashed that tips were included. Once I learned the truth, it was painful and felt like a friend was stabbing you in the gut with a sharp object. Disgusting.
> 
> I mean what I thinking? What were we all thinking? A 20 percent tip was included in the 4 dollar ride. Yea right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Someone I know....very well....has been sending this message to all the riders of their accepted trips via text as soon as they accept a trip and as a result has been averaging at least 25 dollars a day in tips....more on weekends with NO negative results..... and as a result, more pax are tipping than not......just sayin.......FYI......they also have a very nice tip sign in their car too.

"Your Uber driver will arrive shortly. We'd like to inform you that tips are NEVER included in your fare so please don't forget to tip your driver. Thank you for choosing our UberX services."


----------



## old geezer (Feb 1, 2016)

Maudee said:


> Keep fighting and speaking up, that is the only way change is made. Most people accept the abuse... Good for you for speaking out on an important issue that is valid... Just because Uber instituted this horrible practice doesn't mean it has to stay that way... Uber drivers world wide are fighting this. You my friend are not alone...


I am new here but I agree with you Maudee. I never understood why Uber would be against adding the ability to tip through the app like Lyft does. What possible harm could it do to the company and what a boost it would be to drivers. i have a little sign in my car that says if your ride was good then tip you should. It doesn;t work so well as most of my passengers seem to be blind.



shiftydrake said:


> Trust me there are reasons why we get regulated
> 
> And to answer your question is because we are real drivers not a fly by night 3rd party company and people tell me all the time they will never ride in an Uber so yeah there are people the will take Uber but taxis will still exist I have never and will never ride an Uber


OMG real drivers??? most of the taxi drivers in my city don;t know what a yield sign is.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

old geezer said:


> I am new here but I agree with you Maudee. I never understood why Uber would be against adding the ability to tip through the app like Lyft does. What possible harm could it do to the company and what a boost it would be to drivers. i have a little sign in my car that says if your ride was good then tip you should. It doesn;t work so well as most of my passengers seem to be blind.
> 
> OMG real drivers??? most of the taxi drivers in my city don;t know what a yield sign is.


I'm an Uber driver and I'm glad that taxi's will still exist. That gives people a.choice as to what mode of transportation they would like to take. Just like what airline they choose to fly or what department store they choose to shop in, there are many many options ranging from the low budget to the high end. Uber may have taken a big slice out of the transportation pie, there is however, enough left over to feed the masses.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I love tips, but I do not want to see in app tipping. If Uber just stopped discouraging tips we would do better.

In app tipping would mean the IRS would assume we were making 15-20% in tips and require us to pay taxes on those "phantom" tips. Of course few riders would actually use the tip capability, even if they all will say "I'll tip you big in the app"


----------



## Me_and_T_in_02 (Apr 10, 2017)

105398 said:


> No I don't want to stand up for "justice" because I have better and more productive things to do with my life and time.
> 
> Uber is a business model, similar to other "gig economy" jobs, that you're not going to change - which is people outbidding each other to supply service at the lowest rates. Focus on bettering yourself, explore other revenue streams and ultimately get a better/more stable job.
> 
> Accept Uber for what it is, and drive peak times and for high rates (read very specific times of day, location, or specific days). I actually enjoy being able to "cherry pick" a few nice rides per week, or 1-3 nice rides a day. But I recognize how tenuous the model is, hot little control I have over it - so the day it ends or evaporates so be it.


First of all...Uber HAS BEEN CALLED THE MOST UNETHICAL COMPANY IN THE COUNTRY, AND POSSIBLY THE WORLD BY THE NEW YORK TIMES! And the more I drive for them, the more I totally agree!! Second, it's IMPOSSIBLE to "Cherry pick" what you call "nice rides"! There's absolutely NO WAY to see how far or where the rider is going!! You could end up driving 4 miles to pick them up, only to end up driving them a HALF MILE up the road!! So, what in the HELL are you talking about!? Or are you one of these drivers who will CANCEL a trip once you DO finally see where they want to go?? If you are...that's a real dickless thing to do.

Frankly, you CLEARLY have NO IDEA HOW UBER OBVIOUSLY SCREWS THEIR DRIVERS!! You have NO IDEA just how little we actually make, taking into consideration gas costs, SEVERE DEPRECIATION on our cars, CONSTANT OIL CHANGES, damage to our cars due to pot holes and just poorly kept roads, and the list goes on and on and on!! When you do add everything up, we make about 10 cents a mile....IF that, and it's A LOT WORSE on people with SUVs, or cars that get shitty gas mileage...basically ANYONE who DOESN'T DRIVE A PRIUS, or something of the like. The drivers of California had to sue Uber in a class action law suit, just so they could put up a "sign" in their cars, letting them know "ALTHOUGH TIPS AREN'T EXPECTED, THEY ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED"!! Because I've been told by MANY riders that Uber makes it sound like either tips are included, or totally prohibited!! And I've had to clear that up more than once. Uber is a selfish company...they are basically wanting their drivers to LACK A BRAIN, NEVER, EVER ASK ANY QUESTIONS AND NEVER ASK THEM TO EVEN ANSWER WHATEVER QUESTIONS WE DO HAVE, NEVER HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HOW THEY TREAT US, NEVER ASK THEM TO ACTUALLY DO *ANYTHING*....basically, Uber wants to get rich, VERY, VERY RICH on the backs of their drivers!!! And just so you know, their ultimate goal is to gather ONE MILLION drivers...and then SELL UBER for $15 BILLION!!! Which WILL HAPPEN IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF YEARS!!

The ONLY way that Uber's drivers will EVER be treated anywhere CLOSE to fair, is if we stick together and FORCE them to treat us just as we are...the people that are putting A TON OF MONEY IN THEIR POCKETS, AND FOOD IN THEIR KID'S MOUTHS!! If we FAIL....THEN WE'LL ALL SUFFER FOR IT!!!

We all have our reasons for driving for Uber. Mine is that I'm unable to hold a job that has a set schedule to due A SEVERELY, DEBILITATINGLY BAD BACK, and constant surgeries! I'm trying to start a business designing kitchens and bathrooms, so until that gets going...disability alone will NOT pay the rent!! It won't pay ANYONE'S rent!! So this was the best, temporary solution. HOWEVER...I'm up to my ears in car repairs, due to pot holes and horribly kept roads...not to mention oil changes that are a monthly bill now, and the list goes on. YOU have a responsibility to do the research on exactly how much THEIR making on our backs!!



Go4 said:


> I love tips, but I do not want to see in app tipping. If Uber just stopped discouraging tips we would do better.
> 
> In app tipping would mean the IRS would assume we were making 15-20% in tips and require us to pay taxes on those "phantom" tips. Of course few riders would actually use the tip capability, even if they all will say "I'll tip you big in the app"


The IRS isn't going to "assume" anything! You actually have to make a tip before they can tax us for one! I'm not sure where you're getting your info...but that's just NOT correct!! The IRS will NOT tax us for something we didn't make!


----------



## ScottTodd (Nov 24, 2016)

I just finished my first week of driving for Lyft and I get tipped out more from Uber fares than Lyft fares....by a large amount. 

I know when I signed up for Uber that they didn't encourage tipping....but the only tip i smh over not being tipped is when it's by the service industry...they cry all day about being stiff when they do it themselves


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Me_and_T_in_02 said:


> The IRS isn't going to "assume" anything! You actually have to make a tip before they can tax us for one! I'm not sure where you're getting your info...but that's just NOT correct!! The IRS will NOT tax us for something we didn't make!


WOW do you REALLY want Uber to get their hands on yours tips before you do?

Do a search on reporting IRS tip income, or ask any waiter/waitress. Most have a taxable tip income of 8% of their gross income. The IRS has the their *employer withhold these taxes* unless the employee documents a lessor amount or claims a higher amount (to avoid paying those taxes later.)

Of course these are employer withheld taxes. But remember each of us are our own employer. We have to pay our quarterly taxes.

DO YOU REALLY THINK UBER WOULD HAVE YOUR BACK ABOUT GETTING TIPS? 
All I want is Uber to stop discouraging tips.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> If you go back and look at my posts, I used to defend Uber. I was still New and was brainwashed that tips were included. Once I learned the truth, it was painful and felt like a friend was stabbing you in the gut with a sharp object. Disgusting.
> 
> I mean what I thinking? What were we all thinking? A 20 percent tip was included in the 4 dollar ride. Yea right.
> 
> ...


Uber never said the tip was included. They just try to promote cheap rides for cheap people where it's cashless and if you don't have cash you can't tip even if you wanted to.



Go4 said:


> WOW do you REALLY want Uber to get their hands on yours tips before you do?
> 
> Do a search on reporting IRS tip income, or ask any waiter/waitress. Most have a taxable tip income of 8% of their gross income. The IRS has the their *employer withhold these taxes* unless the employee documents a lessor amount or claims a higher amount (to avoid paying those taxes later.)
> 
> ...


No a server pays 8% of their gross sales, not income.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Uber never said the tip was included. They just try to promote cheap rides for cheap people where it's cashless and if you don't have cash you can't tip even if you wanted to.
> 
> No a server pays 8% of their gross sales, not income.


Ok, then just how is gross sales different than income for Uber drivers?

And BTW, you are correct, I was wrong, it is based on gross sales not income for waiters/waitresses. Good pick up there.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Ok, then just how is gross sales different than income for Uber drivers?
> 
> And BTW, you are correct, I was wrong, it is based on gross sales not income for waiters/waitresses. Good pick up there.


Because servers earn a minimum wage of a few bucks an hour and if they don't earn tips the employer has to pay the difference.

With Uber you are an independent contractor. You are guaranteed zero dollars an hour.

Servers, real job, Uber fake job.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> With Uber you are an independent contractor. You are guaranteed zero dollars an hour.
> 
> Servers, real job, Uber fake job.


So true! Stopped driving for Uber months ago, now just on Lyft!


----------



## Summerstarr (Apr 11, 2017)

105398 said:


> No I don't want to stand up for "justice" because I have better and more productive things to do with my life and time.
> 
> Uber is a business model, similar to other "gig economy" jobs, that you're not going to change - which is people outbidding each other to supply service at the lowest rates. Focus on bettering yourself, explore other revenue streams and ultimately get a better/more stable job.
> 
> Accept Uber for what it is, and drive peak times and for high rates (read very specific times of day, location, or specific days). I actually enjoy being able to "cherry pick" a few nice rides per week, or 1-3 nice rides a day. But I recognize how tenuous the model is, hot little control I have over it - so the day it ends or evaporates so be it.


How the fucq do you cherry pick nice rides? And perhaps you have other options but not everyone does. Some of us do have other jobs and are working more than 80 hours a week just trying to make ends meet and not getting tipped is a slap in the face. If you valet your car and they bring it back to you with no dents in it you tip them. If you order a pizza and they bring it to you and it's hot and it came on time you tip them. But I deliver you a human being safely to and from your location and you don't tip me ? How the fucq is that right ?


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Summerstarr said:


> If you order a pizza and they bring it to you and it's hot and it came on time you tip them. But I deliver you a human being safely to and from your location and you don't tip me ? How the fucq is that right ?


Sadly somtimes you don't find out the pizza is cold, until the driver is gone  however a pax knows if they made it safe to their destination


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Last night, I drove another guy who has been driving for Uber....who I actually know from my favoite Karaoke joint, and he was giving me such a rash of sh!t for having a tip sign in my car. First of all, he didn't know that we are allowed to have them, secondly, he said having the sign was "corny." This guy has plenty of cash, he owns a deli, and works as a sushi chef too......never fails to tip the bartender at the Karaoke place big bucks. Can you believe, being a driver too....he didn't even give me a dollar????!!! Not only that........he debated the issue with me the whole ride home until I told him I didn't want to discuss it any further and that he was free to do in his car what he wanted and I would do what I wanted in my own vehicle.
If we can't even get a tip from our fellow drivers.....well.....that really sucks!!!


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Last night, I drove another guy who has been driving for Uber....who I actually know from my favoite Karaoke joint, and he was giving me such a rash of sh!t for having a tip sign in my car. First of all, he didn't know that we are allowed to have them, secondly, he said having the sign was "corny." This guy has plenty of cash, he owns a deli, and works as a sushi chef too......never fails to tip the bartender at the Karaoke place big bucks. Can you believe, being a driver too....he didn't even give me a dollar????!!! Not only that........he debated the issue with me the whole ride home until I told him I didn't want to discuss it any further and that he was free to do in his car what he wanted and I would do what I wanted in my own vehicle.
> If we can't even get a tip from our fellow drivers.....well.....that really sucks!!!


Hypocrisy at its best


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Drivininsac nailed it. Your riders don't think you need tips. Free this, free that, free Willy.
Here's a tip.......don't smoke in bed.
Here's another. ......look both ways before you cross the street.
Here's another..........Sea- biscuit in the 5th
.
I would really hate to hear what you have to say about something really important.

I will say this, you are a glutton for punishment.

...........what's that you say? You don't stand for evil? I drove for evil in a pool ride last nite. Skeletor, Darth Vader, and Kahn.
We chatted, we plotted all the way to Oceanside .
Really ,really nice guys.


----------

